# Is Retirement All It's Cracked Up To Be?



## SeaBreeze

Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.

I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.

Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It would be fine if DH hadn't died, but without him I need something to keep me occupied and keep me out around the lights and the people. I just don't want to be one of those crazy old cat ladies who sits around and lives on memories or spends my time feeling sorry for myself (something I probably do way too much of!). Working gives me something to concentrate on besides woe-is-me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm sorry for your loss Georgia.  I can't imagine how things would be if my husband passed, I'd likely need to do something too and occupy my mind.  I could easily become a cat lady too. :sentimental:


----------



## oldman

I retired at 62. Airlines have a mandatory 65 retirement age. The recession had just hit and my company offered some of us an early out package which I would have been foolish not to take. Unfortunately, I injured my back doing some landscaping and mending around the house just after I had retired and had to have three surgeries. It has been somewhat of a struggle since then. Like so many others, I have good days and bad days, so I live with it. All in all, it has been a good retirement. As much as I love to fly, I feel so much better not having the stress knowing that I am responsible for 200-300 souls on-board 4 or 5 days a week. If I want to fly, I go to my local airport and rent a plane for a few hours, just to keep sharp and do what I love to do best. Some men love playing golf, I love to fly. 

And like someone else posted here on this board, I also feel the same way. Every day is Saturday. No clocks, no calender.


----------



## Capt Lightning

We found it strange at first, and then we realised that we could set our own agendas for the day. Go where we wanted, do what we wanted  when we wanted.  OK, we miss the salary cheques, private health care etc.. but saved we've enough to get by comfortably.
Since retiring in our mid 50's we've been busier than ever restoring an old house & garden, travelling, walking - even keeping rare breed pigs.

Life is good, in fact, very good.  We both thoroughly recommend retirement as soon as you can afford to do it.


----------



## hollydolly

I am not of retiring age yet...another 10 years to go, and much as I'd* love* to not be ruled by petty bosses, alarm clocks , and driving in the snow in the winter, or missing out on glorious sunny hot days while sitting in an enclosed office...I am terrified of having to try and live on what will amount to a tiny pension and very little savings.

Retirement for those who have a good income must be bliss to be able to go and play golf when they want , go on regular holidays..or rent a plane ( sorry not having a poke at you folks who can afford it, it must be fabulous to be able to do that)...but the reality for many is that they* Have *to work to keep the wolves from the door, and also apart from anything else, for many particularly those who live alone like Georgia it's a necessity to keep in touch with the outside world and to keep the mind from going broke!!

My own ex mother--in-law looked so forward to her retirement after working all her life full time and raising 2 kids...and 3 weeks after she retired she died from a sudden illness, it happens , it's horrible, but many just don't have the choice but to keep working!


----------



## Vivjen

Fortunately; I have enough money; though not a private jet Holly; and retiring early was a very difficult decision.
i do not collect my state pension until next July; but I am not sorry I did it at all.
i was already widowed when I retired; but have managed to have a social life without costing me a lot....and I find plenty to do...


----------



## Jackie22

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It would be fine if DH hadn't died, but without him I need something to keep me occupied and keep me out around the lights and the people. I just don't want to be one of those crazy old cat ladies who sits around and lives on memories or spends my time feeling sorry for myself (something I probably do way too much of!). Working gives me something to concentrate on besides woe-is-me.



I am the same, Georgia, my husband died after he had retired about 5 years, we did get to travel those 5 years....now, like you, I find that I'm better off to stay busy, there are days I feel 'the crazy cat lady' sneaking up though.


----------



## QuickSilver

I've been wrestling with the retirement decision for a year now.  I want to..... and I don't.  I'm in good health.    I have a very satisfying job.  I make pretty good money.. and I'm valued at work.  So other than the commute in winter, I've got no complaints.  There was a time when I couldn't wait.  Now I sort of dread it.   I've worked full time for almost 40 years..  I'm not sure I can fill my time with anything other than busy work.  I have beem trying to put together a plan.. haven't yet.


----------



## hollydolly

Quicksilver, if you are going to be financially stable when you retire, there's always the option of voluntary work, you'd be amazed at just how many interesting jobs are run by volunteers only. Google volunteer vacancies in your area for a list of them.

Vivjen, I know you live in a large town so there are more opportunities to get out and about without it costing too much, and I'm so sorry you lost your husband before you had the chance to enjoy it together.

My problem is i live in a very rural location, so very little to do here.  I'm financially stable now thank god, but the way the employment stats are going in this country any one of us could be out of work long before we've even prepared for retirement.


----------



## Vivjen

You are of course, correct, Hollydolly,; I have worked hard to get this far...and really began to hate it before I retired.

It took me a while to become 'organised'; I always try to have something to look forward to....


----------



## QuickSilver

> Quicksilver, if you are going to be financially stable when you retire, there's always the option of voluntary work, you'd be amazed at just how man interesting jobs are run by volunteers only. Google volunteer vacancies in your area for a list of them.





>



Money is not the problem.. I have saved well... will have SS next January.. and several pensions from past employers (back when they offered pensions)..    The problem is I don't have a clue what I would want to volunteer for.  I'm doing what interests me now..  I know that as an RN.. there would be no limit to what I could volunteer for, but then again...why not just be paid for doing that?  At 66 I will have no limit to how much I can earn and still collect SS..  But of course, I have demands of having to be somewhere at a specific time, which I wouldn't have if I retired.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I often think that we retired early somewhat under-financed.  Unfortunately, we had just moved back north to Scotland when the 'credit crunch' came along.  One year we were  getting 7% intrest on savings and the next year, very little.  At least my works pension is indexed and the FTSE linked equity bonds that we bought at the bottom of the market gave good returns.  Nevertheless, supplementing our incomes to compensate for poor return on savings, meant drawing down on the capital.  OH's works pension comes along later this year and I should get basic state pension and another 2 small occupational pensions next year at age 65.  They will help considerably and when OH's state pension comes (when she is 100 or what ever it is by then) that will allow us to splash a bit more cash on having fun.

So, while I definitely recommend  retirement (as early as practical), it is vital to have sufficient finances.

Hollydolly, I'm confused.  You give your location as London, but say that you live in a very rural location.   I live in a small village in N.Aberdeenshire and over the years, everything has closed and it's now little more than a collection of houses.


----------



## hollydolly

Cpt .ightning I live in a very rural village 20 miles from central London ( 10 miles from the borders of North London)...no public services including transport , not even a little shop..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sounds like the little town I was from in Upper Michigan, hollydolly. We used to joke that it was too small for telephone service so we still had to use two tin cans and a string We also used to say that you couldn't "get here from there...or anywhere."


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sounds like it could be a popular area being so close to London, so a surprize that you're not well served by transport etc.

We're somewhat better served as we can easily get to the next town and from there we can get a bus every 30 mins to Aberdeen in one direction and to Elgin in the other.  We get our bus pass at 60 and there's no travel time restriction.  The main problem is the lack of fast broadband.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Gotta do it again, SB......:clap:



SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


----------



## Ina

Sea, I agree with you. Even if my world has shrunk to just an old log cabin, and only getting out to go to the Dr.s. It is good to be free of all the stress of daily work, and trying to help the world go around.  I was so happy to see that it could do that all by itself.  :wave:


----------



## Vivjen

Not going round as well without us though, Ina?!


----------



## Ina

Vivjen, I just remind myself that it's the younger generations turn. But yes, it would be nice if they would just remember that all the generations that came before them, had a few good ideas before they were even thought of. :tapfoot:


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Sounds like it could be a popular area being so close to London, so a surprize that you're not well served by transport etc.
> 
> We're somewhat better served as we can easily get to the next town and from there we can get a bus every 30 mins to Aberdeen in one direction and to Elgin in the other.  We get our bus pass at 60 and there's no travel time restriction.  The main problem is the lack of fast broadband.



There's one bus a day from the village to the next market town 3 miles away  where there's a direct line train to London, (£15 quid to get into London) there's one public phone box and a pub ...and that's it, and even though we're only 20 miles from central London, due  of the volume of traffic into the city once we hit the edge of North London if I drive in by car it can take up to 2 hours just to get in, then there's the congestion charge on top to contend with then the super high parking fees in the centre of the city).


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sounds like the little town I was from in Upper Michigan, hollydolly. We used to joke that it was too small for telephone service so we still had to use two tin cans and a string We also used to say that you couldn't "get here from there...or anywhere."


  Sounds a lot like ours Georgia LOL>... but it is very pretty . we are surrounded by farmland, woodland,  rivers, streams and beautiful scenery


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

and clean air, holly...don't forget clean air!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh yes and  very little light pollution at night too, so we can see all the stars in the sky, whereas in the cities I'm not sure the folks who live there ever see any.


----------



## Lon

I am in my 25th year of retirement and love it. Wish I could have retired at age 35.


----------



## drifter

I retired at age 63 due to emphysema. I may could have found a part-time job sitting down but I didn't know what. Texas is a aright to work state and I never worked for anyone who had a retirement program. I had saved a little money so I retired and drew social security. My wife was still working. She retired in three years later in 2000. 

These retirement years have been the best in my life. We didn't have as much money retired but we didn't need as much. I don't go much anymore, to the groceery store, out to eat once in a while, a cookout over to my son's place. Ten years ago I was told to get my affairs in order, go home and enjoys the time I had left. I did and I'm still enjoying it. Yeah, retirement is good. I guess it's what you make of it.


----------



## Bullie76

Yep, its great. Been retired for 7 years and love the freedom. Don't live like a king, but have all I want. Got a few expense items out of the way this year and hope to kick up the travel next year. Lived in the USA all my life and have seen very little of it. I've been as far west as Colorado, but want to get up into the Pacific NW. And want to get up into the New England area. Not sure where I might go in 2015, but will study on it during the winter.


----------



## Ameriscot

So far it couldn't get any better!!  Long story, but I was able to retire at 55 and I'm 62 now.


----------



## Debby

My friend worked until her 58th year.  She was a guard in a Federal prison.  Had all her plans for income worked out fantastically and was planning to retire and continue travelling which was something she loved to do.  Fast forward 1.5 years and she's dead.  Seriously, she died September 7th and the last 8 months of her life was spent in the hospital.  So she had a bit over a year of enjoying her retirement.  She never knew that she was undergoing liver failure until January of 2014 and then she began the tedious experience of being sick in hospital for a week then home for a week, etc., until September.

After seeing this happen to her, I'm fully behind quitting as soon as you are financially capable of doing so, because the end could be sooner than you expect.


----------



## Vivjen

I agree Debby; one never knows what is round the corner..

I have been retired 2years now; and it was a great move; and I am able to travel to places I never could when I was working because of time restraints.

I have enough money; although the amount left for my kids is decreasing....they have been warned!


----------



## oldman

Debby----You are right on. The problem as I see it is convincing people to do so. I am talking about those that can afford to retire early. Most of us think we are invincible and those kind of things only happen to the other guy. As an airline pilot, I could have flown until I was 65 by FAA law, but when I hit 62 and I knew we were financially well off, I got out and made room for a younger person. Besides, my airline offered me an early out package that I just could not refuse. 

I think many of us know someone that the same thing happened to them as did your friend. It is hard to watch your friend die right before your eyes. I always had a problem finding the words, the right words. There are NO words that make anyone feel better in those situations. You just have to tell them that you love them and that you will miss them. But, now I am getting off the subject.


----------



## jujube

Yep, and then some.  I have nothing to do and all the time in the world in which to not do it...   

My late husband and I had planned to retire and go off to see the world.  Unfortunately, he died at 60 when I was 58.   I then planned to work until 65 or so, but at 62 I met and fell in love with a retired gentleman who wanted to get a camper and travel around the country and wasn't interested in waiting for three more years.  So, I threw caution to the wind, retired, sold my house and off we went.  Between social security and pensions, we can make it work.  We spend four to five months in the summer traveling and then come back to his house for the winter.  I do some traveling outside the country (which he doesn't like to do) with friends and relatives.  I plan to keep going until it's time to plant my derriere in a rocking chair on the front porch of The Home for Old Ladies.


----------



## 911

So far it has not disappointed me, but the day isn't over yet.


----------



## QuickSilver

My husband just retired this week.  I'll have to ask him what it's like..  lol!!


----------



## Debby

Vivjen said:


> I agree Debby; one never knows what is round the corner..
> 
> I have been retired 2years now; and it was a great move; and I am able to travel to places I never could when I was working because of time restraints.
> 
> I have enough money; although the amount left for my kids is decreasing....they have been warned!




I'm so glad to hear that you are enjoying this phase of your life Vivjen.  I've been retired for about seven years now and I think this last year, I've finally begun to relax and appreciate it.  It took me a while to get off away from the compulsion to 'accomplish' so no more to-do lists!  Wahoo!  I just get up in the morning, check the weather and take it from there.


----------



## Skyking

Debby said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you are enjoying this phase of your life Vivjen.  I've been retired for about seven years now and I think this last year, I've finally begun to relax and appreciate it.  It took me a while to get off away from the compulsion to 'accomplish' so no more to-do lists!  Wahoo!  I just get up in the morning, check the weather and take it from there.



Debby you expressed exactly how I feel. I still have a compulsion to accomplish. Therefore, I feel guilty and am often overworked. Retirement is just not relaxing, let alone fun.


----------



## oakapple

I love retirement.at last a chance to do things when you want them, get up, or have a coffee or lunch, go out or stay in , be active or be as indolent as you like for the day, loaf in a chair and read a book.What is not to like?Time to think as well, maybe not great philosophical thoughts but a little pondering.


----------



## Skyking

This much I know... trying to live every day as if it were your last is not the answer because it will surely kill you. However, that said, I can't even' sleep-in' without feeling guilty. I work hard (too hard) at being retired. I wish I could just take a big chill pill and mellow out, but I can't or won't allow myself the freedom to just let go. Like all the'retirement lovers', I too see the benefits and joys, but then it always seems to end with more guilt and another irritating thing to do on the 'to-do list'. My only hope is that once the serious to-do's are cleared from the list, I'll be able to brush  the rest aside and enjoy life.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm thinking,  like anything else, there will be a period of adjustment when I retire..  After all,  when you have worked for 40+ years, it's all you know.. and you have to allow yourself time to adjust to not working and to establishing your new life style.


----------



## Dick23

Skyking I am with you.  Up to the Great Recession I always prided myself on being able to do what I wanted.  Early years college professor, loved it.  Then started a business and was fairly successful.Loved it.  Never, ever wanted to retire.  Doing what I wanted was great and moderately successful at it too.  Then came the recession and it seems like my bottom fell out from under.  
 Got a position adjunct teaching but that was cut short by Obamacare, couldn't work more than 2 classes.  Trying to get my business up and going but seems like I am treading water. Tried new avenues for making money but nothing flew. Things just aren't the same,  and I don't know if my get up and go, got up and left, or what.  Maybe I am just feeling sorry for myself and blaming old age(69) for all my problems.  
Maybe I am just using this forum to let out my frustrations with life. 
Come on people tell me to "suck it up"


----------



## AprilT

Hey you Dick23, SUCK IT UP!  Feel better?


----------



## Dick23

Yeh kinda-thanks


----------



## AZ Jim

You can suck it up or continue to weep, your call dude.


----------



## imp

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It would be fine if DH hadn't died, but without him I need something to keep me occupied and keep me out around the lights and the people. I just don't want to be one of those crazy old cat ladies who sits around and lives on memories or spends my time feeling sorry for myself (something I probably do way too much of!). Working gives me something to concentrate on besides woe-is-me.



A "Georgia Peach" transplant, eh? Wonderful attitude and praise-worthy direction! I, for one, envy you! And, LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE! A guy on my other forum wrote what might be a sequel: "You don't own a cat. A cat owns you".    imp


----------



## Linda

We are glad we retired.  Keeping busy and its nice not to have to set the clock.


----------



## Ameriscot

I set the alarm for gym days as I like to get there and done and get back home before lunch.  I even set the alarm MWF in Thailand to get to the gym when it opens and before it gets too hot to workout.

I don't mind setting the alarm to get up to catch a flight somewhere good.


----------



## Toots

We are both so glad we retired We've taken up walking, not too far it has to said but we are getting further than we used to. When we were in our 20's we were hill walkers but that is not an option at the moment. My husband took up water-colour painting 20 years ago and has more time for it now. I knit, crochet, do tapestries and cross stitch and I've just finished a candle making class. We moved to a smaller house in 2013 and have been busy in the garden on fine days. We have a large, old,  black labrador she doesn't get about as much as she used to, but then I'm a bit slower too We made new friends when we moved, but haven't lost touch with the old ones.


----------



## Bobw235

My wife just retired at the end of May (age 59) and I've started working part time, three days per week from my house.  I'll retire at the end of Feb. 2016.  Already I'm getting a taste for what retirement may be like and so far I'm enjoying it.  I've just turned 60.  My wife and I have worked hard all of our adult lives and want to have the time and energy to travel a bit, see our grandchildren (in the UK) more frequently and just enjoy a less hectic life.  She put up with my often insanely busy schedule for many years, and now I feel that we're starting to reap the rewards for all that hard work.  Thus far we're taking day trips, exercising more and just having more time "we" time.  I look forward to starting full time retirement next year.


----------



## Butterfly

Still struggling now with the compulsion to accomplish, and guilt if I accomplish nothing.  I guess it's a  side effect of all those years with the "Puritan work ethic,"  and too much of my identity tied to my work.  I'm getting better at it, but it has been slow going.


----------



## Lethe200

I retired in 2006 after salaries dropped so much it wasn't worth my time to commute. Convinced my spouse to retire at the very end of 2009. Good financial plnng allowed us to retire without any problems from the market gyrations. Have been enjoying our retirement ever since.

We do a regular round of travel in driving trips around Northern CA where we live. Incredibly beautiful and so relaxing to travel midweek instead of cramming everything into a weekend or two. We're foodies and there's a long list of new restaurants to try that just keeps growing! In between we do our hobbies and continue over-improving our small home, LOL. 

Current project is the master bedroom, which I like to describe as "big, but not beautiful". We're trying to change that, and have our fingers crossed that everything will come together by the end of the year, and look the way we _think_​ it will. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lb1818

I've only just retired - so I'm still in the adjustment stage.   Checking my financial plan (is it going to work?), spending time finding activities (hello forum, hello park district activities), etc.   After 9 weeks of retirement,  my stress level has gone from 'over the moon' to zero.  So far, yes,  it's definitely all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Robusta

I retired at 57. Sat on my ass for two years. I am now working again, don't really need the money, but it sure comes in handy to buy the little extra things.
New retirement is wonderful, I stopped having nightmares about work,I stopped having leg cramps at night,my health improved overnight.
  It is amazing how quickly any thing you did at work becomes totally irrelevant in your life. You also find out that no matter how indispensable you thought you were,was nothing but an ego trip.
 I now work part time making no decisions what so ever. Armed with the knowledge that I can walk anytime I want,makes the job totally stress free. HAving an employer that likes and respects me and is appreciative of my contribution to his well being makes life wonderful.


----------



## Zante

We have been retired for about fifteen years now (lost count) husband found it difficult at first to resist answering the phone (used to emergency calls - paramedic) but we haven't looked back - for a good retirement you need things to do of interest and to get on well in each others company - to have some things of interest to you both and some things that each can go off and do with other people or groups and also each of you need some 'me' time whether that is gardening by yourself or reading or him working up in the shed, just something.


----------



## Thorn

Been retired for over a year now, still working part time for my old employer.  I love retirement, my work at home job, not answering to anyone.  And grocery shopping in the middle of a work day when it's not crowded.  I can think of a thousand reasons why I'm glad I don't have to work for a living anymore.


----------



## lindastacy

Linda said:


> We are glad we retired.  Keeping busy and its nice not to have to set the clock.



Yeah that is the only benefit of being retired but the actual thing is this that you become bored when you are alone at home. Don't you think so?


----------



## Ameriscot

lindastacy said:


> Yeah that is the only benefit of being retired but the actual thing is this that you become bored when you are alone at home. Don't you think so?



Never.


----------



## Thorn

I live alone, and prefer it.  However, the older I get the more I see the usefulness of living with someone.  It's just I have a difficult problem living with other humans.  Dogs and cats are fine, but humans tend to get on my nerves with their incessant neediness.   But, that's part of sharing, and of aging.  Right now I'm just going with the flow and letting things happen.


----------



## MarciKS

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


*I hope I get to say goodbye but right now it's not looking too good.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Knight

25 years into retirement & never looked back. Plan well & experience all you hoped to as the years pass. We missed one experience but still have it in mind to do. A Harley Davidson motor cycle trip around Australia.


----------



## bowmore

I am in my 11th year of retirement and love it. The main thing is to keep mentally active. We used to travel quite a bit, but have slowed down. as we have gotten older. We have given up on Transatlantic flights, as the 10 hour flights were just too much.
I do some volunteer work, and putter around in our small planting areas. I am still working on getting that switch engine running, but Covid has slowed down that effort.


----------



## Macfan

YES! Retirement is All That and MORE! I love, love, love it and honestly feel it was tailor made for me   ! My only regret is not being able to retire sooner than when I did but thoroughly enjoying every minute of it now. So, SeaBreeze, to answer your question, Yes, Retirement IS all it's cracked up to be, in my opinion of course . Don...


----------



## JustBonee

After 15 years of this lifestyle (retirement),  I could not imagine a day of  schedules  anymore.    Life is good.


----------



## Autumn

I had to retire at age 60 when I became legally blind and I couldn't drive or see what I was doing at work.  I loved my job, I didn't want to stop working at all, but no choice.

My husband never retired.  He worked until 3 weeks before his death.  He was close to 75 years old.  He took great pride in the fact that his boss and co-workers panicked if he ever even joked about retirement. 

I have friends who love their retirement.  I've gotten used to it, but I'd still rather be working.

I think it depends in how much you liked the work you did.


----------



## Manatee

One thing that it is prudent to remember is that never again will you be as young as you are right now.
We greatly enjoyed traveling for a lot of years, but as one ages it is too strenuous. In a retirement community there are activities for us to participate in.  I retired 24 years ago and never once have missed working.


----------



## Ruthanne

Medically retired is nothing to look forward to....at least not today.


----------



## Phoenix

Ruthanne said:


> Medically retired is nothing to look forward to....at least not today.


Are you okay?


----------



## Jules

Retirement - the best invention ever.  Only problem is that it goes by too quickly.


----------



## JustBonee

Jules said:


> Retirement - the best invention ever.  Only problem is that it goes by too quickly.



Hope not ...


----------



## Phoenix

I think one of the key things to a good retirement is to find something you enjoy doing and do it.  I'm still writing my novels, painting, interacting with the wildlife, etc.  Even if there are mobility issues sometimes a person can discover interests and pursue them at home.


----------



## moviequeen1

Absolutely,I've been retired for  9 yrs now,have no idea where the time has gone
A year before I retired in 2011,bought a 'retirement clock',the 2nd hand shows the days of the week,some times I have to look at it to know what day it is
What is really important to me is staying busy doing things I enjoy at my own leisure
When I was working part time,Tues&Thurs were my days off,those 2 mornings I would volunteer at different orgs.One I have continued with,in business office at my church until it closed in March because of Covid-19


----------



## old medic

I joined here searching for retirement info, and can sign the papers today...
but still continue to plug away....


----------



## fancicoffee13

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


I am like you.  I looked forward to it all my working life.  However, I found getting up every morning at 6 am not so great.  I still get up at 6 and start my day with coffee, watching the news, get my walks in and taking the dogs out.  I go to the senior center twice a week.  I line dance, play dominoes and cards,  made friends there.  I think retirement is what you make it.  Rich or poor, it is what you make it.  I have made friendships, gained a lot.  During the COVID virus, I went on Weight Watchers, exercise (walking) and am very happy.


----------



## Ruthanne

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am like you.  I looked forward to it all my working life.  However, I found getting up every morning at 6 am not so great.  I still get up at 6 and start my day with coffee, watching the news, get my walks in and taking the dogs out.  I go to the senior center twice a week.  I line dance, play dominoes and cards,  made friends there.  I think retirement is what you make it.  Rich or poor, it is what you make it.  I have made friendships, gained a lot.  During the COVID virus, I went on Weight Watchers, exercise (walking) and am very happy.


Yes, retirement IS what you make of it but I'd much rather be RICH; less problems go with that even if there still are problems.


----------



## DaveA

You make a good point Ruthanne.  Ideally we have a good family around us, a comfortable amount of money, and good health.

Unfortunately, many folks don't fall into this category. Sometimes it can be partially their fault but many times it's due to things beyond their control, especially health problems.  If the wrong thing catches up with you, no amount of time of  spent  at the gym can overcome it and those "golden years" can become pretty bleak.


----------



## HazyDavey

It's all good, especially Mondays.  !!


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it! How about you??


Yes, oh yes, it is
It's the best gig yet!

My first morning of retirement;
Wake
Smile
Hear the neighbor's cars warming for the early morning commute
Roll over
Giggle myself back to sweet slumber

Wake....whenever
Do whatever......all......day......long

The savory discovery of naps

Wrote a thing about naps;

*Naps*

_*How terribly underrated.
Fought ‘em from 3 to ‘bout 60.
Now I wake up and start lookin’ forward to the morning nap.
When three, folks would nab me and toss me on the bed most afternoons. 
During solitary confinement I found fascination with ceiling stains, bugs on the wall, 
boogers on the wall (from countless previous incarcerations), 
and the wispy sheer curtains, taunting me with flavors from the other side of the open window.
Eventually gramma would pardon me.
Free at last, free at last!

Next 50 some years, work/play ‘round the clock. Sleeping was for suckers, could miss out on some fun.
Driving jobs, oil field, work 80-100 hours a week, then play, hard.
Sometimes just go back to work.
Bar maids got used to preparing me breakfast for my graveyard shift.
The third day gets tricky, however. 
Seems you must dream whether you sleep or not. 
Giddiness turns to grumpassiness, then you finally drop somewhere. 
Waking up at the steering wheel seems to immediately raise several questions….the brief panic subsides.
Never new about REM, but drool, I hear, is a strong indicator you were there, 
especially when waking up with your face feeling like a glazed donut.


Now, now the nap, this sacred rite, beckons.
At work, this pathetic office job of 8-12 hours, requires a nap at around 12:30 or 1, sometimes even at 10a. 
Closed door, feet on desk, ‘snork’, I’m up, refreshed. Can’t wait to get home, finish.
Sometimes I like napping in an uncomfortable position just to wake back up so I can drift off again.

One time I fell asleep with my arms behind my head. 
Woke up to the phone ringing. 
In reaching for it, my arm just flopped down to my side. 
Thought I’d had a stroke while napping, both arms paralyzed. 
Panic. 
During the struggle to pick up the phone with my mouth, they started coming to.

I also have dreams, wonderful dreams, dreams of fishing. *_
*You know, the ones. You want to go back to sleep to get back in it, but can’t.
Well, mine is recurring, same ones over and over……….. 
Sleepy now. 
Hope I remember the bait this time.*



Where was I....oh, yeah.....retirement perks;




The 7 day weekend

The rush to do....yeah, right

Oh, yeah, SB, it's so much better than it's cracked up to be

For those of us blessed to live to, and into, retirement.......It's our little secret
Don't want too many folks taking early retirement
Places would get crowded

Now, somebody cut those lights
I've got something needing my full attention


----------



## Butterfly

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am like you.  I looked forward to it all my working life.  However, I found getting up every morning at 6 am not so great.  I still get up at 6 and start my day with coffee, watching the news, get my walks in and taking the dogs out.  I go to the senior center twice a week.  I line dance, play dominoes and cards,  made friends there.  I think retirement is what you make it.  Rich or poor, it is what you make it.  I have made friendships, gained a lot.  During the COVID virus, I went on Weight Watchers, exercise (walking) and am very happy.



Are senior centers open where you live?  I don't think ours are.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Butterfly said:


> Are senior centers open where you live?  I don't think ours are.


Yes, they are.  You have to wear a mask, sign a waver.  But, there a lot of them not coming because of the COVID.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, retirement IS what you make of it but I'd much rather be RICH; less problems go with that even if there still are problems.


I rather be rich, and I am a little richer in reitirement.  And yes, there are still problems, but I can afford them easier this time.  Don't have to take sick leave, or have any notes from the doctor and so forth!


----------



## OldEnough

I'm late to this thread but all I can say is that retirement is what you make of it.

I have hobbies, crafts, grandkids ball games, great grands visiting often.  There is plenty to do here OR I can just stay at home to myself if I feel the need.


----------



## Nathan

SeaBreeze said:


> Is Retirement All It's Cracked Up To Be?



Well it sure beats working!        That being said, I've held 2 different jobs since retiring, plus I just incorporated a fitness business.

Retirement is great, a person [hopefully] has some financial security, as well as the free time to shape their future years as they wish.


----------



## Knight

*Is Retirement All It's Cracked Up To Be?
Don't know I'm still testing the waters 25 years after retirement. I'll let you know in another 25 years.*


----------



## FastTrax

oldman said:


> I retired at 62. Airlines have a mandatory 65 retirement age. The recession had just hit and my company offered some of us an early out package which I would have been foolish not to take. Unfortunately, I injured my back doing some landscaping and mending around the house just after I had retired and had to have three surgeries. It has been somewhat of a struggle since then. Like so many others, I have good days and bad days, so I live with it. All in all, it has been a good retirement. As much as I love to fly, I feel so much better not having the stress knowing that I am responsible for 200-300 souls on-board 4 or 5 days a week. If I want to fly, I go to my local airport and rent a plane for a few hours, just to keep sharp and do what I love to do best. Some men love playing golf, I love to fly.
> 
> And like someone else posted here on this board, I also feel the same way. Every day is Saturday. No clocks, no calender.



GOD Bless you brother. Legally the railroad industry has no mandatory retirement age and after 50 years of hogging I yanked my reverser key at 68 years and hit the road. Still miss it though. It gets in your blood. Enjoy your day.


----------



## FastTrax

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??



You're as young as you wanna be. Life's short, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Gaer

Remember cassette tapes?  Well, I used to take off alone in my truck with Duane Eddy or Johhny Horton playing to DAMN! Baha, Mexico, Colorado  or Fairbanks Alaska, or go off roading in an ATV (remember those?) in Glamouth over Thanksgiving weekend, YAHOO!  
Don't do that weekend stuff anymore.  Of course, when I married, I worked, and worked, and worked, and worked.  I was draggin!

Now?  I stay home with my dog. I sculpt, write magazine articles and books, paint, illustrate and clean the bathtub.  I don't even camp out anymore.  It's a whole different lifestyle! But, You know how you settle in and accept you're growing old? I don't have that!  I'm really old, I guess, but I feel like i'm still 40!  I'm terribly healthy!  

Kind of a forced sedentary lifestyle.  Maybe it's because of the China virus, but I'm still not quite used to it.  "Stayin in"and "stuck in the house" nah!  It's not me!  i do agree with Gary though. it's nice to just go back to sleep,if you feel like it!


----------



## FastTrax

Gaer said:


> Remember cassette tapes?  Well, I used to take off alone in my truck with Duane Eddy or Johhny Horton playing to DAMN! Baha, Mexico, Colorado  or Fairbanks Alaska, or go off roading in an ATV (remember those?) in Glamouth over Thanksgiving weekend, YAHOO!
> Don't do that weekend stuff anymore.  Of course, when I married, I worked, and worked, and worked, and worked.  I was draggin!
> 
> Now?  I stay home with my dog. I sculpt, write magazine articles and books, paint, illustrate and clean the bathtub.  I don't even camp out anymore.  It's a whole different lifestyle! But, You know how you settle in and accept you're growing old? I don't have that!  I'm really old, I guess, but I feel like i'm still 40!  I'm terribly healthy!
> 
> Kind of a forced sedentary lifestyle.  Maybe it's because of the China virus, but I'm still not quite used to it.  "Stayin in"and "stuck in the house" nah!  It's not me!  i do agree with Gary though. it's nice to just go back to sleep,if you feel like it!



Not for nothing Gaer but I see members like you, OED and others write books, songs and other things but would the site allow you all or ya'll to advertise here? Just curious is all. Have a good'n. Hilk hilk hilk. I Think I been in Florida waaaay too long.


----------



## FastTrax

FastTrax said:


> Not for nothing Gaer but I see members like you, OED and others write books, songs and other things but would the site allow you all or ya'll to advertise here? Just curious is all. Have a good'n. Hilk hilk hilk. I Think I been in Florida waaaay too long.



Cassette tapes, lol. In the 50's it was 45's and 78's. In the 60's in was 8 tracks, in the 70's and 80's it was cassettes, in the 90's it was compact disks now it's MP3's. What's next? Brain implants with WiFi downloads in your ear?


----------



## Gaer

FastTrax said:


> Cassette tapes, lol. In the 50's it was 45's and 78's. In the 60's in was 8 tracks, in the 70's and 80's it was cassettes, in the 90's it was compact disks now it's MP3's. What's next? Brain implants with WiFi downloads in your ear?


hahaha! But i still listen to my old 45's!


----------



## FastTrax

Gaer said:


> hahaha! But i still listen to my old 45's!



Here ya go.











www.classic45s.com

www.vinyl45s.com

www.45rpmrecordadapters.com

www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/45-vinyl-singles-history-806441/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_(music)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best_selling_singles


----------



## Gaer

FastTrax said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 124373
> 
> View attachment 124374
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124376
> 
> View attachment 124377
> 
> www.classic45s.com
> 
> www.vinyl45s.com
> 
> www.gocontinental.com/45rpm.htm
> 
> www.45rpmrecordadapters.com
> 
> www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/45-vinyl-singles-history-806441/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_(music)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best_selling_singles




THANK YOU!!!


----------



## FastTrax

Gaer said:


> THANK YOU!!!



No, thank U.


----------



## hellomimi

I'm one of those who dread the R word...retirement. I'm fortunate enough not to "work" a day in my life simply because I love what I do. I'm like fish thrown in water. The communities I served, serve, and will continue to serve keeps me going. I found my niche.

If, my mind remains sharp through my 70s, (will i still be in this body?) I look forward to join Medicins San Frontieres MSF. The journey continues and it'll be so much fun. Woo hoo!


----------



## needshave

Retirement just didn't gel for me. I retired at the age of 52, I just did not care for it. Since then I have started two companies with consulting in another country.  With the pandemic I'm not traveling outside the country anymore, working from the office, which I'm renovating. But I enjoy it and that is all I can hope for.


----------



## IrisSenior

FastTrax said:


> Cassette tapes, lol. In the 50's it was 45's and 78's. In the 60's in was 8 tracks, in the 70's and 80's it was cassettes, in the 90's it was compact disks now it's MP3's. What's next? Brain implants with WiFi downloads in your ear?


Actually FastTrax I do have a brain implant and I can connect with Bluetooth - hee hee


----------



## Leann

I work periodically on an as-needed, contract basis. I like the extra income and the professional interactions but I also like it when I don't have any work because I don't have time constraints.


----------



## JustBonee

I totally retired at 62 (15 yrs ago) and never looked back.   ...  Like Gary said,  it's always a  7 day weekend,    and that is so nice.
My schedule is whatever I make it to be.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I agree with @oldman and @Nathan 's first sentence. Retirement is what you make it. And it sure beats working.


----------



## FastTrax

IrisSenior said:


> Actually FastTrax I do have a brain implant and I can connect with Bluetooth - hee hee


----------



## Ruthanne

Leann said:


> I work periodically on an as-needed, contract basis. I like the extra income and the professional interactions but I also like it when I don't have any work because I don't have time constraints.


Work is a good idea and might it into it after this pandemic is over that is if I'm able to still.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> Work is a good idea and might it into it after this pandemic is over that is if I'm able to still.


I meant to say part time work but this talk-to-text is not working right all the time.


----------



## gennie

I've enjoyed 35 years of it and it's been wonderful.


----------



## Chet

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??



My neighbor worked till 70 for the health insurance because his wife was sickly. When she passed, he said goodbye to work and bought himself an expensive BMW. It was time to live. Instead, he got a stroke. The BMW is gone because he can't drive anymore. I see him once in a while and he looks like the walking dead.


----------



## Remy

Chet said:


> My neighbor worked till 70 for the health insurance because his wife was sickly. When she passed, he said goodbye to work and bought himself an expensive BMW. It was time to live. Instead, he got a stroke. The BMW is gone because he can't drive anymore. I see him once in a while and he looks like the walking dead.


I wonder if your neighbors job was physically and/or mentally demanding. I think it needs to be considered, even working aside, that taking care of a sickly spouse could have contributed to his stroke. They have done studies on this for people who took care of sick or people with dementia for a long period. It can shorten their lives. 

So many different people get many different things dealt to them. One never knows what they endured.


----------



## Skyking

Yes! Every day is Saturday. So for me, no more whining. Until God calls me home, I'm going to try my best to just enjoy it.


----------



## Butterfly

Chet said:


> My neighbor worked till 70 for the health insurance because his wife was sickly. When she passed, he said goodbye to work and bought himself an expensive BMW. It was time to live. Instead, he got a stroke. The BMW is gone because he can't drive anymore. I see him once in a while and he looks like the walking dead.


 Similar thing happened to a Navy  captain we knew for years.  He and his wife worked all their lives, scrimped and saved, and  he put in an extra 10 after he could have retired so he could buy his own boat and they could sail wherever they wanted to.  We attended his retirement bash on a Friday night.   Sunday morning two days later, he died of a heart attack.  I thought it was so very sad -- a lifetime of looking forward to, working toward, and saving for a future that wasn't to be.


----------



## gloria

Need advice on how to post my profile.


----------



## Irwin

Some people like their jobs and are lost when they retire. Personally, I kind of eased into it by doing freelance work from home until completely retiring. I can always do more freelance work if I need some extra money, but that involves working at the computer, which is tiring for me due to a stigmatism in one of my eyes. Supposedly, it can be corrected with contact lenses, which I may look into after the pandemic is over. I'm not having surgery since there are too many potential complications when performed on older, far-sighted people.


----------



## rkunsaw

Timing retirement isn't always easy. Some people retire before they are ready financially and can't afford the good life they hoped for. Others  Wait too long and can't do what they planned because of health. It's an individual decision, a gamble any way you do it.
Best of luck to all/


----------



## JustBonee

gennie said:


> I've enjoyed 35 years of it and it's been wonderful.



Going into 16 years myself,  and have enjoyed the retired life.  
No regrets about leaving the working world.


----------



## Murrmurr

I retired early at 60 after my spine doctor told me that if I didn’t get surgery soon then I would need a wheelchair. Plus the pain was getting intolerable and I didn’t want to have to keep taking more medication. The pain was so bad and so debilitating I was looking into how to obtain opium and I’m not joking. So I chose retirement and surgery over becoming a poppy-head.

I changed jobs and locations all through my working years – always going where the pay was better, the rent was cheap and the schools were good – so I wasn’t going to retire with an IRA or 401K or CDs or any sort of plan, and I was starting to think I totally messed up in that regard. But on my doctor’s advice I applied for SS disability benefits. It was excellent advice. I get less per month than straight SSI but I have excellent medical benefits so it evens out. The kids were all on their own and doing really well at that point so retirement has been way better than I expected.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Murrmurr said:


> I retired early at 60 after my spine doctor told me that if I didn’t get surgery soon then I would need a wheelchair. Plus the pain was getting intolerable and I didn’t want to have to keep taking more medication. The pain was so bad and so debilitating I was looking into how to obtain opium and I’m not joking. So I chose retirement and surgery over becoming a poppy-head.
> 
> I changed jobs and locations all through my working years – always going where the pay was better, the rent was cheap and the schools were good – so I wasn’t going to retire with an IRA or 401K or CDs or any sort of plan, and I was starting to think I totally messed up in that regard. But on my doctor’s advice I applied for SS disability benefits. It was excellent advice. I get less per month than straight SSI but I have excellent medical benefits so it evens out. The kids were all on their own and doing really well at that point so retirement has been way better than I expected.


I'm glad things worked out for you M.  I hope the surgery proved beneficial. I've always felt for those with severe back pain. I had an aunt who suffered with it.


----------



## Murrmurr

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm glad things worked out for you M.  I hope the surgery proved beneficial. I've always felt for those with severe back pain. I had an aunt who suffered with it.


The surgery was absolutely life changing. Pain was reduced a good 60% overall but also I walk so much better. I didn't even realize how uncoordinated and weird my walking was until after the surgery.


----------



## Autumn

I had to stop working at age 60 because of health issues. I was really sad and disappointed because I loved my job.  My husband was still working, so it was a huge adjustment for me.  If I were able to, I'd still be working, but we all have to adjust to what life sends our way.


----------



## LindaB

It depends on what you think it was "cracked up to be."


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gaer said:


> Remember cassette tapes?  Well, I used to take off alone in my truck with Duane Eddy or Johhny Horton playing to DAMN! Baha, Mexico, Colorado  or Fairbanks Alaska, or go off roading in an ATV (remember those?) in Glamouth over Thanksgiving weekend, YAHOO!
> Don't do that weekend stuff anymore.  Of course, when I married, I worked, and worked, and worked, and worked.  I was draggin!
> 
> Now?  I stay home with my dog. I sculpt, write magazine articles and books, paint, illustrate and clean the bathtub.  I don't even camp out anymore.  It's a whole different lifestyle! But, You know how you settle in and accept you're growing old? I don't have that!  I'm really old, I guess, but I feel like i'm still 40!  I'm terribly healthy!
> 
> Kind of a forced sedentary lifestyle.  Maybe it's because of the China virus, but I'm still not quite used to it.  "Stayin in"and "stuck in the house" nah!  It's not me!  i do agree with Gary though. it's nice to just go back to sleep,if you feel like it!


Boy, do I remember cassette tapes! 

And using a pencil stuck through one of the gear holes to rewind loose cassette tape when the player would eat it.


----------



## Butterfly

Autumn said:


> I had to stop working at age 60 because of health issues. I was really sad and disappointed because I loved my job.  My husband was still working, so it was a huge adjustment for me.  If I were able to, I'd still be working, but we all have to adjust to what life sends our way.



I had to retire before I had planned to, because my hips had deteriorated to a point where I could barely stand, even with a cane, and the pain was so bad that he only solution was to have them both replaced.  I retired at 67 and had planned to work on until 70 at least.

I still miss being involved in the work, and the people I encountered, and the mental and social stimulation.  I really loved the work I did, though I didn't like working where I did, for a very difficult boss.


----------



## DaveA

Come 2021, I'll have been retired 29 years.  I've loved every bit of it and never looked over my shoulder since the day I left.  I had a comfortable career and good working conditions.  Enjoyed most of the people I worked for and with but I never saw the day when 8 hours spent at work was preferable to 8 hrs with my wife, kids, or grandkids.  

In my case, I can't imagine finding it preferable to have my day "planned" for me, including the responsibility needed when self employed, as compared  to having the ability of choosing how and where my day will be spent.


----------



## horseless carriage

My take on retirement is so much different from most that I thought it prudent to read the entire thread. My working life was in the logistics industry, if you have seen a large truck delivering to the back of your supermarket, it will have come from a distribution centre. I worked as the head honcho of such centres. UK members will recognise names like Waitrose, Argos and Scottish & Newcastle Breweries, they were all customers of the conglomerate that I worked for.

When the chairman of that conglomerate, one, Sir Ronnie Frost, died, the company was broken up and the division that I worked for was no more. At 64 I was on the scrap heap, best take retirement then. It lasted eighteen months. How I missed the stimulation, the day to day thrust of the job, so when a local company of whom I had previous dealings with, were in the market for an adviser, that was for me. Now I'm running a depot with fifty odd delivery vans twenty or so large trucks and a large storage and distribution warehouse, I couldn't be happier. I love it. Am I sad? Probably, but I do empathise with Dolly Parton when she said that she would rather wear out than rust out.

Enjoy your retirement if that is what makes you happy, I certainly wouldn't begrudge anyone a deserved rest after a lifetime of work, but indulge me my pleasure and that pleasure is work, how I love it.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Retirement.  Well I guess it all depends on what you wanted out of your golden years and how well you had saved and planned, and how healthy you are. My husband lost his job when he was 60. That was at the time when the whole economy collapsed. He found another job, but that company, like the previous one, shut it’s doors within a year. What little money we had saved, we used to survive until we could both take our SS.  Like Horseless, we both missed being out among people so we both took other jobs, nowhere near the fields we were previously in, but they 
Allowed us to earn a little extra income, were pretty much stress free, and not full time so we could still enjoy days off and relaxation. My back prevented me from hanging on to my job after 8 years so I gave it up last summer. Husband still works and enjoys it.  And we are happy. We were never big travelers so don’t feel bad that we no longer can. Happy with our little weekend or day trips. And we were never high dining type of people before so don’t miss that we can no longer do that either. We’ve had the lake homes, huge houses, lovely vacations etc., all while our kids were growing up and beyond so have no desire or need for those any longer either. We are pretty darn content where we are in life...in relatively good health, and thrilled beyond measure that we still have each other. So for us, so far, retirement is wonderful


----------



## fmdog44

Who the hell bitches all their working life then bitches about retired life??????????????????


----------



## Jules

fmdog44 said:


> Who the hell bitches all their working life then bitches about retired life??????????????????


Someone I worked with.  He spent his last few years figuring out how he could leave as early as possible. A year later, he was complaining that he had nothing to do.  He was wasting his life, imo.


----------



## Lakeland living

hollydolly said:


> Cpt .ightning I live in a very rural village 20 miles from central London ( 10 miles from the borders of North London)...no public services including transport , not even a little shop..


Sounds delightful, nearest place is a small (really small) town 25 minutes from where I live. Post office, in a store of course, 
    Yes retirement is worth it...


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> Who the hell bitches all their working life then bitches about retired life??????????????????


LOL!


----------



## marcb

I'm 62 and after 45 years decided to stop working as I had a few projects including getting the house decorated and some learning I wanted to do amongst other things. Plus, getting divorced gave me some freedom - good and bad points. Anyway, that was 6  months ago and after talking to my financial advisor recently I confirmed the way forward financially. So, no pressure from that point of view unless WW3 happens and the markets crash. I've not closed my options for working but at this moment I have enough to do but I know once the house is complete I'll need a new project or objective to focus on.


----------



## JonDouglas

IMHO, retirement is like life in general.  You get out of it what you put into it.  Having retired several times, it became clear that retirement was just another phase in that quest for happiness - seeking some degree of physical comfort, something to do that  you enjoy, people to befriend/love and things to look forward to.  The challenge can become on of finding/being with people who share your interests, affording the things you need, want or want to do and maintaining your health.  It is like having another job where the work is different and, hopefully, more interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## Packerjohn

I love my retirement.  I retired from education at the age of 53.5 & have never looked back.  So far I have been happily retired for 21 years & still counting.  I have enough pension & savings to keep me contented.  When I look at the work force now with everyone running 7 days/week, a lot of private contracts, the stress, the multi-tasking, the contract work, etc. I'm glad that I don't have to do it anymore.  There are less and less people with good jobs that promise a pension & more and more people with Mac jobs or on some sort of contract.  Government keeps bringing in immigrants for cheap labour because the locals wouldn't work for those low Mac jobs.  You can keep that.  The secret to a happy retirement is to have a lot of hobbies & interests.  Sitting all day watching the TV is asking for an early grave.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Packerjohn said:


> I love my retirement.  I retired from education at the age of 53.5 & have never looked back.  So far I have been happily retired for 21 years & still counting.  I have enough pension & savings to keep me contented.  When I look at the work force now with everyone running 7 days/week, a lot of private contracts, the stress, the multi-tasking, the contract work, etc. I'm glad that I don't have to do it anymore.  There are less and less people with good jobs that promise a pension & more and more people with Mac jobs or on some sort of contract.  Government keeps bringing in immigrants for cheap labour because the locals wouldn't work for those low Mac jobs.  You can keep that.  The secret to a happy retirement is to have a lot of hobbies & interests.  Sitting all day watching the TV is asking for an early grave.


To a T, Packer. Well said.


----------



## drifter

It seems to me sometimes that life didn't begin until I retired. The forty-five years I worked before retiring,
most were difficult for me. Retirement has been pleasant, a laid back life and I have enjoyed it to he fullest.
It is ethe retirement years that have made it all worth while.


----------



## Aunt Marg

drifter said:


> It seems to me sometimes that life didn't begin until I retired. The forty-five years I worked before retiring,
> most were difficult for me. Retirement has been pleasant, laid back life and I have enjoyed itto he fullest.
> It is ethe retirement years that have made it all worth while.


Good on you, Drifter, do enjoy.


----------



## horseless carriage

drifter said:


> It seems to me sometimes that life didn't begin until I retired. The forty-five years I worked before retiring,
> most were difficult for me. Retirement has been pleasant, a laid back life and I have enjoyed it to he fullest.
> It is ethe retirement years that have made it all worth while.


So glad that you are enjoying retirement. It's not for everyone though, when my grandfather finally gave up work he became senile very quickly. It was so sad to see him like that. The reason that I work beyond the recognised retirement age is because I enjoy the stimulus. The cut and thrust of working life is even better when you are not dependent on the wage. When it's been a really tough day, others might say, "what a crap day," but I just love it, keeping all the balls in the air goes with the territory.


----------



## Old Dummy

I've been self-employed since 1985; I'm a toolmaker and have my shop in my backyard. Never had any employees. I will be 71 in August, and never had any big desire to retire -- I've told people I will continue doing it until I can't.

I enjoy what I do and it gives me a purpose in life. Besides, being self-employed isn't like having a job; it becomes a way of life instead of some annoying thing you want to get away from.

But within the past month I've gotten severe pain in my right wrist, and now it's starting in my left wrist. I'm going back to the ortho tomorrow; he diagnosed it as arthritis a few weeks ago. I cannot work, I can barely function, so I guess the Golden Years are here whether I want them to be or not. I hope he can do something about it because at the rate this is progressing, I'll be an invalid in a few weeks.


----------



## Shalimar

Old Dummy said:


> I've been self-employed since 1985; I'm a toolmaker and have my shop in my backyard. Never had any employees. I will be 71 in August, and never had any big desire to retire -- I've told people I will continue doing it until I can't.
> 
> I enjoy what I do and it gives me a purpose in life. Besides, being self-employed isn't like having a job; it becomes a way of life instead of some annoying thing you want to get away from.
> 
> But within the past month I've gotten severe pain in my right wrist, and now it's starting in my left wrist. I'm going back to the ortho tomorrow; he diagnosed it as arthritis a few weeks ago. I cannot work, I can barely function, so I guess the Golden Years are here whether I want them to be or not. I hope he can do something about it because at the rate this is progressing, I'll be an invalid in a few weeks.


Is medical marijuana available where you live? For some arthritis sufferers it works very well, as does acupuncture. My son’s mother in law has RA and swears by it. She also receives acupuncture. Acupuncture has worked wonders also with big dogs who suffer arthritis. Got them up and running about. I saw this in my friend’s old Labrador.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Yeah, I am still cracking up about this conundrum.


----------



## Old Dummy

Shalimar said:


> Is medical marijuana available where you live? For some arthritis sufferers it works very well, as does acupuncture. My son’s mother in law has RA and swears by it. She also receives acupuncture. Acupuncture has worked wonders also with big dogs who suffer arthritis. Got them up and running about. I saw this in my friend’s old Labrador.



MM is supposed to be available here in NYS, although that's all I know about it. I'm wondering if it's arthritis or not -- it came on and is progressing so quickly. I always thought of it as being slower. 

My late father had it in his knees, hands, and spine. I think he tried acupuncture although I don't recall it being of much help. He eventually had his knees replaced which worked out well for him.

Thanks for the tips, I'll see what the ortho has to say tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar

You are most welcome. I hope things work out well for you. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Old Dummy

Shalimar said:


> You are most welcome. I hope things work out well for you. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Shalimar

Old Dummy said:


>


You are welcome.


----------



## Knight

What exactly does it mean. Is retirement all it's cracked up to be?

Reading quite a few of the previous 138 posts, retirement means different things to different people.  All I have to offer is retirement is meeting my expectations.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Old Dummy said:


> MM is supposed to be available here in NYS, although that's all I know about it. I'm wondering if it's arthritis or not -- it came on and is progressing so quickly. I always thought of it as being slower.
> 
> My late father had it in his knees, hands, and spine. I think he tried acupuncture although I don't recall it being of much help. He eventually had his knees replaced which worked out well for him.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I'll see what the ortho has to say tomorrow.


I've heard that CBD oil works well. The article in first link lists 9 health benefits of CBD oil, including helping with arthritis and pain (shown as separate categories). The second linked article explains the difference between cannabis oil and CBD oil including the properties of each. My grandson is getting acupuncture for chronic pain in his back. He says it works quite well for him.  I hope you will find something that gives you relief.  
https://www.drugs.com/medical-answers/health-benefits-cbd-3516616/

https://draxe.com/nutrition/cannabis-oil/


----------



## Old Dummy

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've heard that CBD oil works well. The article in first link lists 9 health benefits of CBD oil, including helping with arthritis and pain (shown as separate categories). The second linked article explains the difference between cannabis oil and CBD oil including the properties of each. My grandson is getting acupuncture for chronic pain in his back. He says it works quite well for him.  I hope you will find something that gives you relief.
> https://www.drugs.com/medical-answers/health-benefits-cbd-3516616/
> 
> https://draxe.com/nutrition/cannabis-oil/



Shalimar and OED: So the ortho examined my wrists again, took X-rays of my left one to go along with the right. Arthritis is also in the left. He said I have two choices today: Take a steroid (?) medication which should help both wrists, or get a shot in the right one which is the worst. He said the shot would likely be more effective so that's what I did. I am to have a blood test too to check for auto-immune or something, because this all came on so fast.

I asked him about MM, but that would have to be addressed in their pain department. He didn't know much about how much it might help. I've read a zillion opinions about it over the years and they are as varied as the weather. I have taken MJ oil the past two Saturdays and it does help with felt pain, but only because I'm buzzed.

But I will check your links OED, thanks.


----------



## Shalimar

Old Dummy said:


> Shalimar and OED: So the ortho examined my wrists again, took X-rays of my left one to go along with the right. Arthritis is also in the left. He said I have two choices today: Take a steroid (?) medication which should help both wrists, or get a shot in the right one which is the worst. He said the shot would likely be more effective so that's what I did. I am to have a blood test too to check for auto-immune or something, because this all came on so fast.
> 
> I asked him about MM, but that would have to be addressed in their pain department. He didn't know much about how much it might help. I've read a zillion opinions about it over the years and they are as varied as the weather. I have taken MJ oil the past two Saturdays and it does help with felt pain, but only because I'm buzzed.
> 
> But I will check your links OED, thanks.


You are most welcome. Best of luck.


----------



## Shalimar

*Honestly, the meds I am currently taking for managing trauma are obviously affecting my thought processes.  I now realise that I misnamed the product by using the term medical marijuana. Sigh, in fact, I was referring to products containing CBD oil, not the stoning properties of THC. OD, I apologise for my mistake. *


----------



## Old Dummy

Shalimar said:


> *Honestly, the meds I am currently taking for managing trauma are obviously affecting my thought processes.  I now realise that I misnamed the product by using the term medical marijuana. Sigh, in fact, I was referring to products containing CBD oil, not the stoning properties of THC. OD, I apologise for my mistake. *



No prob!


----------



## Shalimar

Old Dummy said:


> No prob!


----------



## Ladybj

Retirement is what you make it.  I was fortunate to retire at an early age - 55.  No regrets.  It's all about what's best for you.  My hubby said he will work until he is not able to work anymore.  He will work until he is forced to retire due to health issues.


----------



## Ladybj

Lon said:


> I am in my 25th year of retirement and love it. Wish I could have retired at age 35.


Same here - I love being retired.  I was 55 when I retired and never looked back.  Less stress!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Ladybj said:


> Same here - I love being retired.  I was 55 when I retired and never looked back.  Less stress!!


The poster you replied to has not been a member of SF for several years now.


----------



## Ladybj

Ruthanne said:


> The poster you replied to has not been a member of SF for several years now.


Ok..thank you.  I guess I need to look at dates.  I just reply.


----------



## Ladybj

Shalimar said:


> Is medical marijuana available where you live? For some arthritis sufferers it works very well, as does acupuncture. My son’s mother in law has RA and swears by it. She also receives acupuncture. Acupuncture has worked wonders also with big dogs who suffer arthritis. Got them up and running about. I saw this in my friend’s old Labrador.


I may look into Acupuncture for my tight, tensed muscles...especially in my neck and shoulders.


----------



## Old Dummy

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've heard that CBD oil works well. The article in first link lists 9 health benefits of CBD oil, including helping with arthritis and pain (shown as separate categories). The second linked article explains the difference between cannabis oil and CBD oil including the properties of each. My grandson is getting acupuncture for chronic pain in his back. He says it works quite well for him.  I hope you will find something that gives you relief.
> https://www.drugs.com/medical-answers/health-benefits-cbd-3516616/
> 
> https://draxe.com/nutrition/cannabis-oil/



I checked those links, OED. Didn't learn anything new, heh. But it did refresh my memory as to why documented results are not widely available -- because CBD is still illegal federally, so no real human trials can be conducted. Brilliant.

A buddy of mine (who is now 80) took CBD oil for about a year to help with hip? or knee? joint pain. He claimed it helped, but then finally admitted that it didn't. That was a huge thing for him to admit, cuz normally he will defend whatever he is doing till the end of time, and even lie about it rather than admit he was wrong about anything.

The cortisone shot I got in my wrist yesterday has made a huge difference. I woke up this morning normally, instead of from wrist pain, and haven't had to take any tylenol since before the shot.


----------



## Verisure

"Is Retirement All It's Cracked Up To Be?"​
The notion of retirement is misunderstood by many. We’re not necessarily horses put out to pasture. I’ve heard many say they want to travel when they retire to see and experience all of the things they’ve wanted to do in their lives. At 74, I can no longer hitch-hike around the world. Thank God I did all of that while I was still relatively young. I searched the globe while I was limber and I can now return by plane/train/bus to those places I think are worth the trip rather than wasting my time going back to visit the black hole of Calcutta in the heat, with my back in pain and my knee throbbing. So yes, retirement is all it’s cracked to be ........ if you take it by the horns.


----------



## Verisure

Ladybj said:


> I may look into Acupuncture for my tight, tensed muscles...especially in my neck and shoulders.


If you decide to try acupuncture ask friends for references rather than close your eyes and point in the telephone book.  Not all acupuncturists are quacks but not all of them know what they are doing either.


----------



## Old Dummy

Verisure said:


> "Is Retirement All It's Cracked Up To Be?"​
> The notion of retirement is misunderstood by many. We’re not necessarily horses put out to pasture. I’ve heard many say they want to travel when they retire to see and experience all of the things they’ve wanted to do in their lives. At 74, I can no longer hitch-hike around the world. Thank God I did all of that while I was still relatively young. I searched the globe while I was limber and I can now return by plane/train/bus to those places I think are worth the trip rather than wasting my time going back to visit the black hole of Calcutta in the heat, with my back in pain and my knee throbbing. So yes, retirement is all it’s cracked to be ........ if you take it by the horns.


I’ve never understood many people’s obsession with travel, and with the assumption that every one wants to do it when they retire.

It interests me not in the least. Aside from that, I like the known comforts of home. But whatever.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> I’ve never understood many people’s obsession with travel, and with the assumption that every one wants to do it when they retire.
> 
> It interests me not in the least. Aside from that, I like the known comforts of home. But whatever.


I'm just too tired these days to have the gumption to travel.  I am a homebody now and will remain.


----------



## Verisure

Old Dummy said:


> I’ve never understood many people’s obsession with travel, and with the assumption that every one wants to do it when they retire.
> 
> It interests me not in the least. Aside from that, I like the known comforts of home. But whatever.


I can't answer that question but *travel* (_"See the world"_) is a standard reply to, _"What are you going to do when you retire?" _so the *assumption* is clear.


----------



## Old Dummy

Verisure said:


> I can't answer that question but *travel* (_"See the world"_) is a standard reply to, _"What are you going to do when you retire?" _so the *assumption* is clear.



Yes, that was my point.


----------



## Verisure

Old Dummy said:


> Yes, that was my point.


Oh, now I understand.


----------



## Pixelfun

**Is Retirement all it's cracked up to be?**
Too early to tell.
We had to close our NYC Restaurant in January. Had a lot of discussions during last year due to Covid. My Hubby turned 66, so we decided he would take Social Security. We drew off our Savings and paid off our mortgage. Unfortunately, we couldn't sell the restaurant and had to walk away, with some debt (sorting it all out). Ended up with Covid-19 in February, thankfully recovered.
So haven't technically sat down and let it sunk in. People keep saying "wow, you retired". I keep responded "we had to close our restaurant, will have to look for work once this whole pandemic thing subsides" le sigh.
.
Long story short, we are limited with what we can do ie: places to travel and things to see. Definitely what we thought "retirement implied".
.
For me, not being responsible for our Business has definitely lessened my anxiety and stress level but now I have a whole new bunch of items on the list eg: what do I do with my non-working time? 
.
I keep saying that I'm in limbo. I guess my question to you guys would be how long does the LIMBO STAGE go on for?


----------



## officerripley

Pixelfun said:


> **Is Retirement all it's cracked up to be?**
> Too early to tell.
> We had to close our NYC Restaurant in January. Had a lot of discussions during last year due to Covid. My Hubby turned 66, so we decided he would take Social Security. We drew off our Savings and paid off our mortgage. Unfortunately, we couldn't sell the restaurant and had to walk away, with some debt (sorting it all out). Ended up with Covid-19 in February, thankfully recovered.
> So haven't technically sat down and let it sunk in. People keep saying "wow, you retired". I keep responded "we had to close our restaurant, will have to look for work once this whole pandemic thing subsides" le sigh.
> .
> Long story short, we are limited with what we can do ie: places to travel and things to see. Definitely what we thought "retirement implied".
> .
> For me, not being responsible for our Business has definitely lessened my anxiety and stress level but now I have a whole new bunch of items on the list eg: what do I do with my non-working time?
> .
> I keep saying that I'm in limbo. I guess my question to you guys would be how long does the LIMBO STAGE go on for?


So sorry you had to close your restaurant; these last couple of years have just been awful, worries me so much about all the businesses.

For me, the limbo stage is still going on but it mostly has to do with where we live, long story. Oh, and welcome to the site by the way.


----------



## Verisure

Pixelfun said:


> **Is Retirement all it's cracked up to be?**
> Too early to tell.
> We had to close our NYC Restaurant in January. Had a lot of discussions during last year due to Covid. My Hubby turned 66, so we decided he would take Social Security. We drew off our Savings and paid off our mortgage. Unfortunately, we couldn't sell the restaurant and had to walk away, with some debt (sorting it all out). Ended up with Covid-19 in February, thankfully recovered.
> So haven't technically sat down and let it sunk in. People keep saying "wow, you retired". I keep responded "we had to close our restaurant, will have to look for work once this whole pandemic thing subsides" le sigh..
> Long story short, we are limited with what we can do ie: places to travel and things to see. Definitely what we thought "retirement implied"..
> For me, not being responsible for our Business has definitely lessened my anxiety and stress level but now I have a whole new bunch of items on the list eg: what do I do with my non-working time?.
> I keep saying that I'm in* limbo.* I guess my question to you guys would be how long does the LIMBO STAGE go on for?


It's called *purgatory*.


----------



## Liberty

Pixelfun said:


> **Is Retirement all it's cracked up to be?**
> Too early to tell.
> We had to close our NYC Restaurant in January. Had a lot of discussions during last year due to Covid. My Hubby turned 66, so we decided he would take Social Security. We drew off our Savings and paid off our mortgage. Unfortunately, we couldn't sell the restaurant and had to walk away, with some debt (sorting it all out). Ended up with Covid-19 in February, thankfully recovered.
> So haven't technically sat down and let it sunk in. People keep saying "wow, you retired". I keep responded "we had to close our restaurant, will have to look for work once this whole pandemic thing subsides" le sigh.
> .
> Long story short, we are limited with what we can do ie: places to travel and things to see. Definitely what we thought "retirement implied".
> .
> For me, not being responsible for our Business has definitely lessened my anxiety and stress level but now I have a whole new bunch of items on the list eg: what do I do with my non-working time?
> .
> I keep saying that I'm in limbo. I guess my question to you guys would be how long does the LIMBO STAGE go on for?


We sold our business and retired going on 5 years ago. For us, the limbo lasted a few months and after two years we were completely relaxed and oh so happy.  We have acreage and lots of projects to keep us busy though.  Think half of getting used to retirement is the loosening of the "harness" ...not having to adhere to the same old work schedule. Learning to let yourself just do "nothing" sometimes and enjoy yourself by reading, taking up new hobbies, or just potzing around...lol.

Hang in there, you'll make it and have the limbo in your rear view mirror.  

We are so glad we retired, hope you will be too!


----------



## Old Dummy

People have asked me in recent years when I was going to retire (will be 71 in August) and I've always told them when I'm no longer physically able to work. That time has come (arthritic hands) and I'm not happy about it. I've been self-employed since 1985, working in a shop in my backyard. I started my toolmaking (injection mold actually) apprenticeship in 1968 and that's all I've done since. 

I had to abandon a lot of the old-school methods and ideas that I learned from the old Germans and Austrians that I worked for, and with, back when. I had to get into computerized machining and did so over a period of years in the 1990s. It was a big learning curve, but I enjoy it so much more than the old ways. Compare it to a farmer going from a team of horses to a tractor.

Closing one's business is nothing like retiring from a job that most people barely tolerate or maybe even hate. I enjoy what I do and it gives me a purpose in life; it gives me a reason to get out of bed in the morning. There are a million things I could do to my house and/or yard but I won't do them because I don't want to. Nor do I have any interest in traveling. I already know that I will get lazier and lazier as time goes on.

So I'm in the process of doing a little tweaking on my (mostly bond) investment portfolio and will start withdrawing the interest and divvies instead of having them re-invested. I'm not happy about reaching that milestone either. Next stop is the nursing home I guess.

Oh well, it is what it is, there are no dress rehearsals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been thinking of trading my 2007 Corvette in on a new one. But who knows, too many unknowns right now.


----------



## Verisure

I think the new model is "Alabama Bound".


----------



## horseless carriage

Old Dummy said:


> Closing one's business is nothing like retiring from a job that most people barely tolerate or maybe even hate. I enjoy what I do and it gives me a purpose in life; it gives me a reason to get out of bed in the morning. There are a million things I could do to my house and/or yard but I won't do them because I don't want to. Nor do I have any interest in traveling. I already know that I will get lazier and lazier as time goes on.



My grandfather had to retire from the police at the age of 55, it was compulsory to do so back then. Grandfather was a keen gardener, others, like neighbours and his former police friends, were impressed with his garden and many would say, can you do mine? He did and it grew into a business. My grandfather enjoyed a police pension which gave him the luxury of not being dependant on the income from his gardening business, so he could be choosy about what he took on.

Granddad was still gardening thirty years later, he loved it. But a well meaning police buddy told him that he shouldn't be doing all that labouring at his age. Grandfather took that advice and retired to his armchair. He lived for another eleven years, sadly, he didn't know much about the last ten, he lost the plot. His lesson is a lesson that I have learned, as Dolly Parton once said: "I would rather wear out than rust out." 

Whatever you do I wish you well, and if your government forces electric cars on you well at least you will still be able to sit in your lovely Corvette, listening to Prince, as he sings: "Little Red Corvette." You can even make nostalgic, "brum, brum, noises, just like it once did for real"


----------



## Richard9212

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about yo


----------



## Richard9212

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


The key to a good retire life is to keep it simple...like you thats what i did and at 83 im STILL keeping it simple..


----------



## fancicoffee13

I think so.  I am doing volunteering-once they open back up the hospital again and line dancing and playing cards!


----------



## Frogfur

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


Its great for about the first 6 months to a year. Then you start looking dor things to do. TV sucks and sitting in front of it even worse.
But, you know what they say about a home owner, he's just a guy on his way to the hardware store ..


----------



## Frogfur

Frogfur said:


> Its great for about the first 6 months to a year. Then you start looking dor things to do. TV sucks and sitting in front of it even worse.
> But, you know what they say about a home owner, he's just a guy on his way to the hardware store ..


Stupid phone


----------



## Old Dummy

I hate it.


----------



## garyt1957

I love every minute of it. No alarms, nobody telling me what to do, weekdays free to do things when most people are at work, senior discounts, what's not to like?


----------



## rkunsaw

Old Dummy. I was a tool and die maker for 39 years. When the computers started running the machines the company didn't let us older workers learn because they didn't want to waste time teaching people who were going to retire in a few years. 
It backfired on them though. They picked a few of the brighter young folks, sent them off to get well trained and they learned very well. 3 of the first 4 they trained quit and went to a better  job soon after. 

I've been retired for 14 years . What I miss most was the machines. Working in a factory, they had the machines, I didn't have any at home. When I was working If I had a project around the house I could always take parts to work when I needed to. Since I retired I start a job and say this would be so easy if only I had a lathe or a mill or a grinder.


----------



## Cameron

Early days into retirement for me having just pulled the pin last december.   Definitely a somewhat strange feeling not having the work environment, dealing with technology issues and getting used to it all.  I like the term above limbo.  does seem to describe things at the moment.     Having acerage helps going forward and will keep me busy.  Unexpected temporary spike in lumber prices has forced me to put those off this summer so forcing me to just slow down.   Even slept in to 6:30 am today.  Following more sports like the eurocup and north american games helps the adjustment.   Having the 6 month border collie around also gets me out and about a lot and a great way to meet people while out for a walk.  Done all my major traveling so that is not on the agenda and retired to the countryside where i have no roots.

Its an interesting transition.   I think i will need to learn contentment with just  what is in the moment


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Old Dummy said:


> I checked those links, OED. Didn't learn anything new, heh. But it did refresh my memory as to why documented results are not widely available -- because CBD is still illegal federally, so no real human trials can be conducted. Brilliant.
> 
> A buddy of mine (who is now 80) took CBD oil for about a year to help with hip? or knee? joint pain. He claimed it helped, but then finally admitted that it didn't. That was a huge thing for him to admit, cuz normally he will defend whatever he is doing till the end of time, and even lie about it rather than admit he was wrong about anything.
> 
> The cortisone shot I got in my wrist yesterday has made a huge difference. I woke up this morning normally, instead of from wrist pain, and haven't had to take any tylenol since before the shot.


The effects of that shot should last you a while. I know when I got cortisone for my knee, it lasted me longer than expected. I got a second shot and when I knew that was about to wear off I had an epiphany...well sort of. I'd read about additives and food allergies that can exacerbate the problems with arthritis. I had read about it in a book by Gary Null, PHD.  At the time I was using about two packs of Hawaiian Punch sugar free grape drink mix. Something just told me to discontinue using and drink green tea instead. Within 24 hours, my symptoms, which was mostly stiffness not pain, disappeared. I've been drinking one or two mugs of green tea ever since and that was several years ago. I very, very rarely get arthritis pains and just recently have noticed a little stiffness has returned if I sit too long. 

 Just recently my DIL and I were talking about pain management  because she suffers with joint and other pains (she has Fibromyalgia) when she pointed out that the drink mix I was using probably had aspartame in it.  I used to be hooked on that stuff but it proved to be bad news. She just told me today about a procedure that was suggested for her other knee (she had a knee replacement in one last year). The nerves in the area where there's pain are cauterized. This procedure sounds like what was done to me to cure my atrial fibrillation 5-1/2 years ago. The areas that were "misfiring" were cauterized. I haven't had an attack since. I don't know if cauterization would be practical for your situation though.


----------



## funsearcher!

It's been nearly 2 years since been retired, but things are finally starting to open up recently and I believe I will have most of my  dental/medical needs covered, so planning some adventures in August and September. 

Who knew I would have painful knees, once I started feeling this body I had been ignoring while I was working? 
Who knew Covid would shut everything down, just when I was recovering  from knee surgery and starting packing for a 700 mile move? Who knew the new community would have wildfire smoke for 2 months? 

Life is what it is and I can only roll with it, one day at a time.


----------



## Knight

I think retirement can be like getting a job that you have no experience in. You've heard what to expect but since the reality is you will be getting "on the job training" it's either what you hoped for or an unpleasant surprise. 

Then there is the "job" that is prepared for. You've researched the "job" and decide to try to be successful. But like most jobs there are unforeseen obstacles to overcome. You either succeed or fail. 

All in all either way it's what a person makes of the time during this transition to the reality that this is the last "job" you will ever have. So enjoy whatever there is to enjoy while you can. 

Having prepared with 26 successful years into the "job" I can say it is all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Old Dummy

OneEyedDiva said:


> The effects of that shot should last you a while. I know when I got cortisone for my knee, it lasted me longer than expected. I got a second shot and when I knew that was about to wear off I had an epiphany...well sort of. I'd read about additives and food allergies that can exacerbate the problems with arthritis. I had read about it in a book by Gary Null, PHD.  At the time I was using about two packs of Hawaiian Punch sugar free grape drink mix. Something just told me to discontinue using and drink green tea instead. Within 24 hours, my symptoms, which was mostly stiffness not pain, disappeared. I've been drinking one or two mugs of green tea ever since and that was several years ago. I very, very rarely get arthritis pains and just recently have noticed a little stiffness has returned if I sit too long.
> 
> Just recently my DIL and I were talking about pain management  because she suffers with joint and other pains (she has Fibromyalgia) when she pointed out that the drink mix I was using probably had aspartame in it.  I used to be hooked on that stuff but it proved to be bad news. She just told me today about a procedure that was suggested for her other knee (she had a knee replacement in one last year). The nerves in the area where there's pain are cauterized. This procedure sounds like what was done to me to cure my atrial fibrillation 5-1/2 years ago. The areas that were "misfiring" were cauterized. I haven't had an attack since. I don't know if cauterization would be practical for your situation though.



I'm calling the ortho tomorrow and am going to push for more testing. I want to make sure that arthritis is what's actually causing my acute pain. Something just doesn't seem to sit right in my mind with that diagnosis, along with my best friend, and along with another couple I know quite well who all think this should be looked into further.

If it continues to progress as it has, I will be a complete invalid in a few months.

I have an appt with an accupuncturist on the 19th -- a very good buddy says she helped his 92 year-old mother with arthritic pain.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Old Dummy said:


> I'm calling the ortho tomorrow and am going to push for more testing. I want to make sure that arthritis is what's actually causing my acute pain. Something just doesn't seem to sit right in my mind with that diagnosis, along with my best friend, and along with another couple I know quite well who all think this should be looked into further.
> 
> If it continues to progress as it has, I will be a complete invalid in a few months.
> 
> I have an appt with an accupuncturist on the 19th -- a very good buddy says she helped his 92 year-old mother with arthritic pain.


_"If it continues to progress as it has, I will be a complete invalid in a few months."_ Well I certainly hope it does not progress to that point OD! Have you gotten a second (or third) opinion. I haven't read through this entire thread (it's kinda long), so forgive me if you've already answered that question for someone else.


----------



## Old Dummy

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"If it continues to progress as it has, I will be a complete invalid in a few months."_ Well I certainly hope it does not progress to that point OD! Have you gotten a second (or third) opinion. I haven't read through this entire thread (it's kinda long), so forgive me if you've already answered that question for someone else.



Not a 2nd from another ortho, but my primary seems to agree with the ortho about everything. I was at some friend's house this afternoon and she is pushing me (and has before) to get more testing. So far all I've had is X-rays which do show arthritic joints, and a blood test which showed nothing unusual but did rule out rheumatoid arthritis.

My point is, okay the X-ray shows the arthritic joints, but that doesn't necessarily mean that that is the source of my pain. She is pushing me to get either ultrasound or MRI to see if anything is funny with soft tissue, which of course doesn't show up on an X-ray.


----------



## Skyking

It took me 8 years but NOW...(yes just NOW!!!!) I'm really enjoying naps in the afternoon and just trying to forget the bad memories, ex-wives and how hard I really had to push to stay afloat. It wasn't easy but God got me through the tough times and now all I can tell you is HE has blessed me and mine. Life is good.


----------



## chrislind2

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


----------



## chrislind2

My father was a workaholic and he owned a business his whole life. That business changed a few times, but he was always a business owner. He put off retirement until he could barely walk and was in a lot of pain. He always talked about retiring and traveling. It was most definitely too late for him to have any kind of a "fun" retirement. I do not remember how long it was but he passed away in a matter of months after he retired. I am not a workaholic and never wanted to be tied down owning a business. I did hard physical work my whole life and was afraid I could never retire. This is my second day of retirement and so many people said I will get bored. That may or may not be true, but I worked 53 year and 41 at my last job. I was broke for a good part of that time and walking away from this job is freedom I never thought I would have in time to still be in reasonably good physical shape. Even if I get bored the last thing in the world I would ever do is walk back into that old job. I have never been in prison, but it often felt that way. Bosses that feel superior to all the workers, you always get criticized no matter how good you do the job. Because of the virus we were all on part time and the paychecks were terrible. I feel I was not retiring, but escaping. And I will never regret that!


----------



## Liberty

chrislind2 said:


> My father was a workaholic and he owned a business his whole life. That business changed a few times, but he was always a business owner. He put off retirement until he could barely walk and was in a lot of pain. He always talked about retiring and traveling. It was most definitely too late for him to have any kind of a "fun" retirement. I do not remember how long it was but he passed away in a matter of months after he retired. I am not a workaholic and never wanted to be tied down owning a business. I did hard physical work my whole life and was afraid I could never retire. This is my second day of retirement and so many people said I will get bored. That may or may not be true, but I worked 53 year and 41 at my last job. I was broke for a good part of that time and walking away from this job is freedom I never thought I would have in time to still be in reasonably good physical shape. Even if I get bored the last thing in the world I would ever do is walk back into that old job. I have never been in prison, but it often felt that way. Bosses that feel superior to all the workers, you always get criticized no matter how good you do the job. Because of the virus we were all on part time and the paychecks were terrible. I feel I was not retiring, but escaping. And I will never regret that!


Good for you...life and way too short to not take the time to enjoy it if you can. Your time now is golden. My hub and I retired from owning a business 5 years ago and never looked back. It will take some time for you to actually be abile to realize you don't have to go to work - took us a year or so.  I'm sure you will also truly enjoy this "time in the sun" as we call it.  Frankly, don't know where we found the time to work. Welcome to the forum and hope you like us guys, too.  Living the dream!


----------



## SeaBreeze

chrislind2 said:


> My father was a workaholic and he owned a business his whole life. That business changed a few times, but he was always a business owner. He put off retirement until he could barely walk and was in a lot of pain. He always talked about retiring and traveling. It was most definitely too late for him to have any kind of a "fun" retirement. I do not remember how long it was but he passed away in a matter of months after he retired. I am not a workaholic and never wanted to be tied down owning a business. I did hard physical work my whole life and was afraid I could never retire. This is my second day of retirement and so many people said I will get bored. That may or may not be true, but I worked 53 year and 41 at my last job. I was broke for a good part of that time and walking away from this job is freedom I never thought I would have in time to still be in reasonably good physical shape. Even if I get bored the last thing in the world I would ever do is walk back into that old job. I have never been in prison, but it often felt that way. Bosses that feel superior to all the workers, you always get criticized no matter how good you do the job. Because of the virus we were all on part time and the paychecks were terrible. I feel I was not retiring, but escaping. And I will never regret that!


Great post, my condolences for the loss of your father.  Very sad he didn't get to have some enjoyment after retiring, a story too often told.


----------



## feywon

This thread is so old, haven't read all the replies. But i wanted to answer the question in the title:
Is Retirement All It's Cracked Up To Be? 
That depends on the individual. Like most everything in life, we shape it--with our choices or failure to make important choices. By our attitudes and how we live.


----------



## feywon

Old Dummy said:


> I’ve never understood many people’s obsession with travel, and with the assumption that every one wants to do it when they retire.
> 
> It interests me not in the least. Aside from that, I like the known comforts of home. But whatever.


i traveled, mostly within the US a great deal when younger, mostly BK (before Kids) and i enjoyed it greatly.  But, as with my 'wild oats',  i got mostly got it out of my system BK, tho there are a few places on bucket list if i could every afford it. i've lived in my current home 9yrs and traveled only to visit my sons out of state.


----------



## Leann

I retired from my full-time job in 2015 but have continued to work part-time in a contracting capacity. The extra income pays for some needed home repairs and an occasional vacation. I am thinking about stopping working altogether later next year.


----------



## funsearcher!

Today marks 2 years since I retired and I have to say that I am enjoying it! This summer I am finally making some short trips--so glad and hope things stay open for awhile.


----------



## peppermint

When my kids started school I decided to get a job....The first one was working in a school system in the morning when the kids were coming
into the school....After a while a man came up to me to ask my name....He said He saw me every morning to get the kids in to the
entered the school..The very nice man asked me if I can work in the school....Of course I said yes....He brought me in school and asked many
questions....My first thing I told him before I had my children I worked as a Secretary since I did in High School....He told me he needed
a Secretary....I got the job.....I worked in that school and I did work in the New school in a High School....in our Town....
I worked their for 25 years....My husband retired a year before me....He worked in New York City, many many years....
Now our two children are married with their children....We travel to another home in another state....in the winter....


----------



## Mango Chutney

Old Dummy said:


> Not a 2nd from another ortho, but my primary seems to agree with the ortho about everything. I was at some friend's house this afternoon and she is pushing me (and has before) to get more testing. So far all I've had is X-rays which do show arthritic joints, and a blood test which showed nothing unusual but did rule out rheumatoid arthritis.
> 
> My point is, okay the X-ray shows the arthritic joints, but that doesn't necessarily mean that that is the source of my pain. She is pushing me to get either ultrasound or MRI to see if anything is funny with soft tissue, which of course doesn't show up on an X-ray.


mmmMMMmmm Lipitor made a cripple out of me and when I stopped taking it it took months before I came good.


----------



## Mango Chutney

I have been retired in Australia for 16 years.  We use investments to pay the bills and we get the aged pension to live on. We had done most of our travelling before retiring, visiting with our sons who were working overseas and a motor-home trip all around Australia (plus more).

It has all gone swimmingly except for 2011 Brisbane floods when we went under and I rebuilt from a shell.

I play lawn bowls and there are plenty of mates to talk to. Bowls gives me competition, company and light exercise and access to a lot of retirees who do different stuff other than play bowls.  I do art, and I write, my latest caper is "Yarnetry" telling yarns with poetry but not really poetry: I do Free Verse. click on this link https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wsxcO5AYv72gVcNCBAMykveRu6xd68oj9YHg6AhFC1Q/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Elina

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


I Have another 9 years before i get state pension , and my work was getting unbearable , so one day i said "enough is enough" i took out all of my  works pension , a tax free lump sum and a monthly payment and handed my notice in !! after 23 years ... I have to live on only half the money i was getting in my wages has i have to make the lump sum last me for 9 years ,so that means , no holidays , or new cars etc etc ..i am not married , have no family and no mortgage  or rent to pay ,and no debts ..So here i am Free from the 5 am starts , Free from being told what to do every damn minute of the day ,Free from all the stress and worry ,Free from having to work outside in all the bad weather and i feel much better for it ..people have actually told me how much better i look now .


----------



## dseag2

I was with my employer for 20 years and was 62 when they let half the company go due to Covid.  I was at the executive level within the company.  I always put the max 6% into my 401k, but my biggest fear was that I would have to retire before I was ready, mainly because my mother is in a very expensive assisted living facility and I pay for it.  However, when Covid began (like so many) I started to re-examine my priorities in life so when I received the news I was okay with it.  We sat down, eked out a budget and realized we would be okay.  We don't buy nearly as much as we did when I was working and there is nothing we need.

My company actually did me a favor by eliminating my position and making me realize how much less stress I now have in my life and how much I appreciate my freedom to spend my time as I want.  For me, retirement definitely has been All It's Cracked Up to Be... and more.


----------



## Ellen Marie

I retired young fourteen years ago knowing I would have to work part time to live the lifestyle I was accustomed to living.  Never looked back.


----------



## dseag2

Elina said:


> I Have another 9 years before i get state pension , and my work was getting unbearable , so one day i said "enough is enough" i took out all of my  works pension , a tax free lump sum and a monthly payment and handed my notice in !! after 23 years ... I have to live on only half the money i was getting in my wages has i have to make the lump sum last me for 9 years ,so that means , no holidays , or new cars etc etc ..i am not married , have no family and no mortgage  or rent to pay ,and no debts ..So here i am Free from the 5 am starts , Free from being told what to do every damn minute of the day ,Free from all the stress and worry ,Free from having to work outside in all the bad weather and i feel much better for it ..people have actually told me how much better i look now .


So happy for you.  Don't it feel great to be free of the stress?  Many of my retired friends told me I would live longer and be healthier and after 1 1/2 years of retirement I believe it!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well, here I am seven years later than the first time I posted on this thread. The first time I "retired" was in 1990. Since then I've retired four more times. I have a job again and work three days a week. When I leave this one, it'll be six times. I just can't seem to sit still for long  As my mother used to say "I'll be a long time dead", and I still like being out among the lights and people.


----------



## old medic

I'm looking forward to it.... only 30 more shifts to go....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Old Dummy, I'm with you. Travel isn't at the bottom of my to-do list; it isn't there at all. I've traveled enough for a couple of lifetimes, usually for work, and my idea of comfort is sleeping in my own bed. When there are far away places with strange sounding names, I can check with that travel expert, Mr. Google, and read all about the culture, see pictures... It doesn't cost a cent, and I don't have to pack/unpack...you know, all the other annoyances associated with travel.

I think I was born minus the travel gene


----------



## Michael Z

Retirement is all it's cracked up to be and more for me! Love it, love it, love it! 

And I am not doing to much in the way of exotic travel. Just putzing around at home for the most part. This week I think I put in about 25 hours working around the house, yard, and garden. All my firewood for next year is done and it is not even November! What I really like is that I have time to "properly" take care of things around the house. But traveling a bit is in the works this winter too.


----------



## dseag2

I was in the travel industry for 35 years.  I have 2 million miles on American Airlines.  When I reached 1 million, I had just watched Up In the Air and just felt like a tired Road Warrior, not proud.  I always hated leaving home and the hassle of getting somewhere.  But it was paid my salary.

I do feel very fortunate to have visited so many countries/cities over the years because I think it adds to one's perspective on other cultures but I'm happy not to have to do it anymore.


----------



## David777

After retiring at age 69 in 2017 am now 3+ years in.  Because I have aged slowly, am fit, and actively feed my mind, am greatly enjoying retirement.  Living frugally on government SS benefits, the result of 35 years of highest salaries, that are near the top of the Bell Curve, actually have not yet had to dig into my modest bank account.  Because I often took off between hi tech jobs for months to years without government unemployment support, I already sort of knew what it was like to live freely as well as how to do so frugally. 

But not in the wealth grade for world travel that many seniors occupy their lives with. California due to its world class natural environments is an ideal region to do so inexpensively by automobile.  Besides skiing an average of 2 to 3 days each winter midweek, have also averaged over decades about 4 backpacking trips each summer, and many landscape photography road trips.  Retirement allows much more time for science and technology reading and Internet roamings on days I am at home.  The above noted all is not yet ideal living as a senior alone within a dense urbanized area as I would prefer to share my life and experiences with the right woman.


----------



## Joe Smith

Guess you would have to work to achieve this?


----------



## Leann

I'm not quite one month into full retirement. To say I love it is an understatement but I am constantly fighting the feeling that I should be _doing_ something, the result of decades of deadlines, meetings, calls, answering emails and working weekends when I should have been relaxing. I started working at 14 and am now 66. That's fifty-two years of habits that I'll never fully break but I hope to eventually let fade away.


----------



## funsearcher!

Leann said:


> I'm not quite one month into full retirement. To say I love it is an understatement but I am constantly fighting the feeling that I should be _doing_ something, the result of decades of deadlines, meetings, calls, answering emails and working weekends when I should have been relaxing. I started working at 14 and am now 66. That's fifty-two years of habits that I'll never fully break but I hope to eventually let fade away.


It may take awhile. I have dreams about work still, after 1.5 years. Of course, then I wake up and am relieved, Ha!!


----------



## helenbacque

Mine has far exceeded any expectations.  30+ years so far.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Still work 7-9 hrs a day 5-7 days a week, but only on my own projects, and for the most part really enjoy it. I've been retired since 2002.


----------



## Lakeland living

H.ll, it does not stop improving, it took 2 years for me to adjust to having all the freedom to do what I want, when I want and how I want. OR not to do it at all. Turn the programming off, it will take a while and it is difficult but worth it.
   Give yourself a gift of life, lived your way for you and those you want involved.
  Would I lie to you??


----------



## Leann

funsearcher! said:


> It may take awhile. I have dreams about work still, after 1.5 years. Of course, then I wake up and am relieved, Ha!!


I often have dreams about work, too. I have a feeling they will take a long while to go away.


----------



## Betty Boop

I have been retired since 2007 and my husband retired the same year. We enjoyed the retirement life and traveled and just relaxed and enjoyed life together like retirement is supposed to be.  In 2018 my husband passed away and I do miss my time with him tremendously. I get to feeling alone sometimes, but I do have my granddaughter and great granddaughter living close and they keep me company. I have enjoyed my retirement.


----------



## Timewise 60+

I find our retirement to be like most other parts of our lives.  We get out of it what we put into it!  Yes, we love being retired, but we work at it every day.


----------



## Wontactmyage

I retired 6 years ago after, like many here, started working at 16. No children so no gaps in external employment. Met a man a few years before retiring as he wanted to travel and I was of “legal”  retirement age, so I jumped at the chance and have not looked back. Still an early riser.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

funsearcher! said:


> It may take awhile. I have dreams about work still, after 1.5 years. Of course, then I wake up and am relieved, Ha!!


I still have dreams about work (or former coworkers too) and I've been retired for 24 years.  @Leann as @Lakeland living replied, it will take time to adjust. I had separation anxiety even though I couldn't wait to and was elated when I retired. My we were like a family in our office so I missed some of my co-worker/friends as well as the work. I visited the office a few times over the course of maybe 6 months. I did have an excuse though...I sold aromatherapy candles and personal care products and some of my customers were in the building.


----------



## Old Dummy

One year out and I hate being not self employed anymore. I’ve turned into a lazy bum that can barely get out of bed in the morning in time to go to lunch.

Machine shop is in backyard and I’m doing a favor for my neighbor right now. 

I have maybe one day left on it, and I can’t wait til Monday morning so I can get back to it and feel normal again for a while.

Retiring from a job you maybe hate and closing your own business are two different things.


----------



## horseless carriage

Old Dummy said:


> One year out and I hate being not self employed anymore. I’ve turned into a lazy bum that can barely get out of bed in the morning in time to go to lunch.
> Retiring from a job you maybe hate and closing your own business are two different things.


That more or less describes my retirement. My brother and I sold our distribution business and called it a day. He spent his time reducing his handicap on the golf course whilst I just became lazy. I was 64 and quite frankly, bored. Retirement lasted 18 months, a phone call from a former client changed everything, I'm now back working long hours and can't see it ending anytime soon and at 76 it does raise the occasional eyebrow or two. Ask me about retiring when I'm 86!


----------



## Old Dummy

horseless carriage said:


> That more or less describes my retirement. My brother and I sold our distribution business and called it a day. He spent his time reducing his handicap on the golf course whilst I just became lazy. I was 64 and quite frankly, bored. Retirement lasted 18 months, a phone call from a former client changed everything, I'm now back working long hours and can't see it ending anytime soon and at 76 it does raise the occasional eyebrow or two. Ask me about retiring when I'm 86!



 I was forced to retire a year ago because of sudden acute arthritic pain in my wrists and hands (I'll be 72 in August). As a toolmaker I've been lifting heavy steel blocks all my life, but the pain was so bad I could hardly brush my teeth. So working was out.

The pain started to stabilize around July and by the end of August I was feeling much better. I am probably about 90% good now but no more lifting 50-100 lb. blocks.

I was in my glory these past few days (all CNC mill work). I did a job for myself today that I've been wanting to do for years, but I am done with everything now. 

I've been trying to sell everything since last fall but there's not much interest in my old machines. Now I'm thinking of calling a guy I used to do work for and getting back into it -- lighter stuff of course.

So, who knows.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Old Dummy...have you considered teaching young to learn your craft?  As you probably know, we have a shortage of craftsman (persons) today.  If the outgoing skilled don't pass it on, then it will be lost forever.  I worked at a Boys Club teaching boys how to Wrestle and build wooden airplanes.  I did it as a volunteer, it was very rewarding.   I think many communities have programs to teach young craftsman, they are always looking for trainers and they do pay!  Something to consider, I think...


----------



## JustDave

I like retirement.  I've been at it for 25 years, and I'm really good at it.  It came easy, after a short adjustment to the me that was hiding behind my career.


----------



## Old Dummy

Timewise 60+ said:


> Old Dummy...have you considered teaching young to learn your craft?  As you probably know, we have a shortage of craftsman (persons) today.  If the outgoing skilled don't pass it on, then it will be lost forever.  I worked at a Boys Club teaching boys how to Wrestle and build wooden airplanes.  I did it as a volunteer, it was very rewarding.   I think many communities have programs to teach young craftsman, they are always looking for trainers and they do pay!  Something to consider, I think...



Somebody mentioned that to me a few years ago. There's a lot to it, but the hand skills I had to learn are no longer needed; computer-driven machines do it now -- but all that is a big learning curve too. The old hand skills did come in handy sometimes even in modern times though.

But you are right, there certainly are a shortage of skilled tradesmen. Toolmakers have been in short supply all my life. I was listening to a podcast a couple days ago (don't remember who) and they were saying that the high school kids where they lived were learning welding in shop class, and they were already offered jobs when they get out of school starting at $60-80k. And no student debt!

I've been working in my backyard shop since 1985 and had all kinds of freedoms, despite having to work long hours at times. If I had to do it over I wouldn't change a thing. So the idea of driving somewhere and teaching doesn't really appeal to me. Theoretically it might be fun, but the reality of it wouldn't be.  But thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dapper Dan

I find myself even more busy in my retirement than when I was working. Maybe this is because I am quite the busy body and always want to be into something. Whether it be tinkering with some sort of project within the home or doing something outside in the yard or even planning a future vacation with my wife. I try to keep myself busy with things. In the evening however, that is the time where I will sit back and listen to some music or play a card game with my wife just for some relaxation.


----------



## chrislind2

Been retired for 9 months now. I wish I had more money, but enough is probably better than too much. I inherited my fathers work ethic, but not his workaholic life style. I worked because I had no other choice. He worked because it was his whole life. In his eyes I was lazy because I did not want to own my own business. And I wanted to retire as soon as possible. I do not travel, I don't own anything fancy or expensive, but I can pay my bills and work on my hobbies and do not have to be a slave to a job. That is a great retirement as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lakeland living

chrislind2 said:


> Been retired for 9 months now. I wish I had more money, but enough is probably better than too much. I inherited my fathers work ethic, but not his workaholic life style. I worked because I had no other choice. He worked because it was his whole life. In his eyes I was lazy because I did not want to own my own business. And I wanted to retire as soon as possible. I do not travel, I don't own anything fancy or expensive, but I can pay my bills and work on my hobbies and do not have to be a slave to a job. That is a great retirement as far as I'm concerned.


That last sentence says it all....."That is a great retirement as far as I'm concerned."
YOU made a decision for what YOU wanted.


----------



## Jules

Great decision @chrislind2


----------



## StarSong

Old Dummy said:


> Retiring from a job you maybe hate and closing your own business are two different things.


So true.  DH and I scaled our small business down considerably about 5 years ago and are probably going to close it altogether within a year.  I'll miss it.


----------



## Leann

JustDave said:


> I like retirement.  I've been at it for 25 years, and I'm really good at it.  It came easy, after a short adjustment to the me that was hiding behind my career.


Good way to put it, @JustDave ..."the me that was hiding behind my career".


----------



## JustDave

Is retirement as good as it is cracked up to be?  Obviously, there is a lot of context in the answer, and there is no correct answer.  Some people don't like it very well, but I always wonder if they are being completely honest.  Years ago, I asked my father how his retirement was going.  It looked to me like he was having a great time, but all he could do was point out the first negative that came to his mind, and it sounded like something he was expected to say.  It was something tied to the Protestant work ethic, about "needing something to do," which struck me as something someone told him he was supposed feel.  He looked like he was enjoying life more than ever before.  But I often thought my father was seldom reporting what he actually felt.  And I got to the point where I never trusted his honesty on any issue.


----------



## Liberty

You know "can you enjoy yourself when things are good" seems to become a challenge to some one dimensional work oriented people.  They just got used to hanging because they hung long enough...lol.


----------



## BillBergfeld

SeaBreeze said:


> Personally, I think it is.  I looked forward to it all my working life, and wanted to retire early enough to get some relaxation in before my days were up on this earth.  Too many people I know delayed their retirement, and found themselves too old and sickly to enjoy themselves.  One person who I worked with passed on shortly after retirement.  I hear many stories of people actually dying in the workplace of age-related illness or accident.
> 
> I live a simple life, always have.  To me, just being able to live my days without having to set alarms, drive to work in snow blizzards at 5am, and deal with working for 'the man', punching the time-clock, 10 minute breaks, and deal with all the aggravations of the workplace is a blessing.  For years before I retired, I thought about the day that I could say goodbye to the daily grind.
> 
> Retirement is what it's cracked up to be, and I deserve every minute of it!  How about you??


For me, retirement is another adventure.  I originally retired in 1992 at the age of 40.  Problem is, I was really stupid, wasted money like it would never run out...but it did.  So I went back into the work force again, this time retiring when I reached 65.  Shortly after that my wife developed cancer and her treatment has been tough.  It has been a physical, emotional, and financial drain.  
The greatest benefit of this second retirement phase is that it has forced my wife and me to reconnect and seriously communicate about what our re-worked retirement lifestyle should look like.  We have found that we love each other more now than we did when we first started dating and married.
So SeaBreeze, I agree with you, retirement is all it is cracked up to be - but it depends 100% on how you handle the valleys and mountain peaks along the way.


----------



## Marie5656

*I think it is what we make of it,,,and our feeling may change over time. At first I was not happy as I was forced into retirement 5 years sooner than planned due to my worsening arthritis making it difficult to work well and safely  but now, years laterI am very much happy*


----------



## SeaBreeze

BillBergfeld said:


> For me, retirement is another adventure.  I originally retired in 1992 at the age of 40.  Problem is, I was really stupid, wasted money like it would never run out...but it did.  So I went back into the work force again, this time retiring when I reached 65.  Shortly after that my wife developed cancer and her treatment has been tough.  It has been a physical, emotional, and financial drain.
> The greatest benefit of this second retirement phase is that it has forced my wife and me to reconnect and seriously communicate about what our re-worked retirement lifestyle should look like.  We have found that we love each other more now than we did when we first started dating and married.
> So SeaBreeze, I agree with you, retirement is all it is cracked up to be - but it depends 100% on how you handle the valleys and mountain peaks along the way.


Sounds like you've got it together and you're doing just fine.  Nice that the bond with your wife has strengthened, I find that to be true with me and my husband in our old age.  Wishing the best for your wife.


----------



## BillBergfeld

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds like you've got it together and you're doing just fine.  Nice that the bond with your wife has strengthened, I find that to be true with me and my husband in our old age.  Wishing the best for your wife.


Awesome, and thank you.  Sounds like you two have it figured out as well!


----------



## dseag2

Many have already heard this, but I was forced into early retirement at 63 in June 2020.  This was really due to how Covid hit my industry.

A young man I hired, who is still with the company, was in Dallas for a conference and asked if we could get together.  Today I showed him around the city and took him to dinner.  He gave me a rundown of my now very under-resourced former company and how he is working 24/7, and it just confirmed how happy I am in my retirement.  When I was let go, I called each of my team members to tell them I was leaving and he moved me to tears when he said "thank you for giving me a chance and for teaching me so much".

Next week, two of my former employees will be in Dallas and have asked if I can have breakfast with them.  They have now moved to another company.  I will be having breakfast with them and can't wait to see them again.  I know how busy their schedules are, so I feel honored.

I am so happy to be out of the corporate environment, but it is nice to know that my former employees still think of me and the fact that I truly cared about them is still appreciated.  That makes retirement even better.


----------



## Gary O'

dseag2 said:


> I am so happy to be out of the corporate environment


Reminds me of something I wrote awhile back;



I have a bit of a flash temper (you? Gary? a thin skinned Irish buzzard?)
Yep

Back when I toiled for others, I ran into situations with the finer forms of humanity.
Wimin in bizniss.
Aggressive, mean but polite, ornery, devious, conniving, scheming, jealous, tricky, shrewd, wimin.
…and that was just the cleaning lady.

Before I got bumped into upper management, never knew what went on in some lady’s minds.
Seemed nice, cordial, pretty, fit, a tad amatory in regard to attire of choice.
They were very good with what they did.
Puzzled me they could devote so much time to conniving and yet do such a commendable job with their departments.
And, man, cut ya down in a heartbeat, think nothing of it.
I pretty much settled in to their step-n-fetch-it guy.
Survival.

But

There were times

Planning meetings
Closed conference rooms
You could feel the electricity
their targets were each other
the stare...daggers across the conference table
Get between ‘em and you’d be zapped, turned to a quivering mass of goo, something to be mopped up and flushed.
They’d even join forces to accomplish that, then go back to efficiently plotting each other’s demise.
I was there to cut that potential electrical storm with humor

Not easy

At times I became their target
I’m not a guy that dwells on things
Guys are like that
Git mad at someone, have it out, done, over.

But,

with these ladies, they caused me to think, even dream up certain scenarios.
I’d find myself, on the way to work, thinking up snappy comebacks.
Never came to fruition, but, somehow gratifying.

However

Even if one was successful in the upbraiding dept, they’d pull out their ultimate weapon...crying.

I was culling some scrap wire in the warehouse.
Left over garbage from an auction lot.
Wasn’t even in inventory.
The QAM came running at me.

‘You can’t just scrap that without getting approval!’
‘Nothing is scrap unless I say it is!’

Got all in my face
Started thumping my chest
I focused on her finger, thumping as she blathered
Something welled within
Took the ten pound spool of unusable wire
Raised it high
And smashed it on the warehouse floor with as much force as I could muster
‘Now! It’s scrap!!’
(felt like Moses)

She ran off, locked herself in her office.
You could hear her in there, crying.

‘bout then the prez came thru the front door
Whistling a joyful tune
Holding a happy meal breakfast in a bag
Got some coffee
Asked how things were going

Heh

I so love retirement


----------



## Joe Smith

Bravo. Nice write.


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> Wimin in bizniss.
> Aggressive, mean but polite, ornery, devious, conniving, scheming, jealous, tricky, shrewd, wimin.


Similar to thoughts I was having lately.  Luckily I mostly worked with men.  That may sound like sacrilege, but I felt thankful.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Similar to thoughts I was having lately. Luckily I mostly worked with men. That may sound like sacrilege, but I felt thankful.


Well, men are cutthroats too.....only dif......they show you the knife


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> Well, men are cutthroats too.....only dif......they show you the knife


Exactly.  Less painful than in your back.


----------



## Patricia

Gary O' said:


> Reminds me of something I wrote awhile back;
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bit of a flash temper (you? Gary? a thin skinned Irish buzzard?)
> Yep
> 
> Back when I toiled for others, I ran into situations with the finer forms of humanity.
> Wimin in bizniss.
> Aggressive, mean but polite, ornery, devious, conniving, scheming, jealous, tricky, shrewd, wimin.
> …and that was just the cleaning lady.
> 
> Before I got bumped into upper management, never knew what went on in some lady’s minds.
> Seemed nice, cordial, pretty, fit, a tad amatory in regard to attire of choice.
> They were very good with what they did.
> Puzzled me they could devote so much time to conniving and yet do such a commendable job with their departments.
> And, man, cut ya down in a heartbeat, think nothing of it.
> I pretty much settled in to their step-n-fetch-it guy.
> Survival.
> 
> But
> 
> There were times
> 
> Planning meetings
> Closed conference rooms
> You could feel the electricity
> their targets were each other
> the stare...daggers across the conference table
> Get between ‘em and you’d be zapped, turned to a quivering mass of goo, something to be mopped up and flushed.
> They’d even join forces to accomplish that, then go back to efficiently plotting each other’s demise.
> I was there to cut that potential electrical storm with humor
> 
> Not easy
> 
> At times I became their target
> I’m not a guy that dwells on things
> Guys are like that
> Git mad at someone, have it out, done, over.
> 
> But,
> 
> with these ladies, they caused me to think, even dream up certain scenarios.
> I’d find myself, on the way to work, thinking up snappy comebacks.
> Never came to fruition, but, somehow gratifying.
> 
> However
> 
> Even if one was successful in the upbraiding dept, they’d pull out their ultimate weapon...crying.
> 
> I was culling some scrap wire in the warehouse.
> Left over garbage from an auction lot.
> Wasn’t even in inventory.
> The QAM came running at me.
> 
> ‘You can’t just scrap that without getting approval!’
> ‘Nothing is scrap unless I say it is!’
> 
> Got all in my face
> Started thumping my chest
> I focused on her finger, thumping as she blathered
> Something welled within
> Took the ten pound spool of unusable wire
> Raised it high
> And smashed it on the warehouse floor with as much force as I could muster
> ‘Now! It’s scrap!!’
> (felt like Moses)
> 
> She ran off, locked herself in her office.
> You could hear her in there, crying.
> 
> ‘bout then the prez came thru the front door
> Whistling a joyful tune
> Holding a happy meal breakfast in a bag
> Got some coffee
> Asked how things were going
> 
> He
> 
> I so love retirement


You could probably go into business helping people explain things.


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Well, men are cutthroats too.....only dif......they show you the knife


Some do. Plenty don't.  

I've worked with plenty of men as well as women who were lying, conniving and devious.  They'd slit your professional throat without a second thought if they thought it would advance their own careers.  

Also plenty of men who demeaned female peers at every opportunity ("Honey, while we get the meeting started, how about if you get coffee for everyone?"), or who wouldn't lay off the ****** innuendos, double entendres and constant pressure to have ****** relationships with them. 

I also worked with plenty of helpful, kind, supportive men and women who were generous with their time, knowledge and skills to the men and women who worked for and alongside them.


----------



## officerripley

StarSong said:


> Some do. Plenty don't.
> 
> I've worked with plenty of men as well as women who were lying, conniving and devious.  They'd slit your professional throat without a second thought if they thought it would advance their own careers.
> 
> Also plenty of men who demeaned female peers at every opportunity ("Honey, while we get the meeting started, how about if you get coffee for everyone?"), or who wouldn't lay off the ****** innuendos, double entendres and constant pressure to have ****** relationships with them.
> 
> I also worked with plenty of helpful, kind, supportive men and women who were generous with their time, knowledge and skills to the men and women who worked for and alongside them.


This! So, so much.


----------



## Pecos

Gary O' said:


> Reminds me of something I wrote awhile back;
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bit of a flash temper (you? Gary? a thin skinned Irish buzzard?)
> Yep
> 
> Back when I toiled for others, I ran into situations with the finer forms of humanity.
> Wimin in bizniss.
> Aggressive, mean but polite, ornery, devious, conniving, scheming, jealous, tricky, shrewd, wimin.
> …and that was just the cleaning lady.
> 
> Before I got bumped into upper management, never knew what went on in some lady’s minds.
> Seemed nice, cordial, pretty, fit, a tad amatory in regard to attire of choice.
> They were very good with what they did.
> Puzzled me they could devote so much time to conniving and yet do such a commendable job with their departments.
> And, man, cut ya down in a heartbeat, think nothing of it.
> I pretty much settled in to their step-n-fetch-it guy.
> Survival.
> 
> But
> 
> There were times
> 
> Planning meetings
> Closed conference rooms
> You could feel the electricity
> their targets were each other
> the stare...daggers across the conference table
> Get between ‘em and you’d be zapped, turned to a quivering mass of goo, something to be mopped up and flushed.
> They’d even join forces to accomplish that, then go back to efficiently plotting each other’s demise.
> I was there to cut that potential electrical storm with humor
> 
> Not easy
> 
> At times I became their target
> I’m not a guy that dwells on things
> Guys are like that
> Git mad at someone, have it out, done, over.
> 
> But,
> 
> with these ladies, they caused me to think, even dream up certain scenarios.
> I’d find myself, on the way to work, thinking up snappy comebacks.
> Never came to fruition, but, somehow gratifying.
> 
> However
> 
> Even if one was successful in the upbraiding dept, they’d pull out their ultimate weapon...crying.
> 
> I was culling some scrap wire in the warehouse.
> Left over garbage from an auction lot.
> Wasn’t even in inventory.
> The QAM came running at me.
> 
> ‘You can’t just scrap that without getting approval!’
> ‘Nothing is scrap unless I say it is!’
> 
> Got all in my face
> Started thumping my chest
> I focused on her finger, thumping as she blathered
> Something welled within
> Took the ten pound spool of unusable wire
> Raised it high
> And smashed it on the warehouse floor with as much force as I could muster
> ‘Now! It’s scrap!!’
> (felt like Moses)
> 
> She ran off, locked herself in her office.
> You could hear her in there, crying.
> 
> ‘bout then the prez came thru the front door
> Whistling a joyful tune
> Holding a happy meal breakfast in a bag
> Got some coffee
> Asked how things were going
> 
> Heh
> 
> I so love retirement


We all acquire our own set of experiences as we go through life, but my experience with women in the workplace was quite different. I have had over 100 women work for me at different places and times, I have had two who were my direct seniors, and any number who I interacted with as equals in the work environment.

I will start by saying that the two that I reported to were among the very best bosses that I have ever had the privilege of working for. In fact, they were better than the men they replaced.

Among those women with whom I was on equal footing, it was rare for us to see things differently. Many of them were among the brightest people that I have ever known. I would have been a fool to not listen to them and some of them were very, very helpful to me. Of course, some women were representing different organizations and had different objectives than I did. I understand and accept that. I also encountered a few who very just difficult to deal with, but not to a degree that was any different from the men that I had to deal with. I have had to fire or dump many, many more men than women.

Among the number of women who worked for me, with rare exceptions, I had very little difficulty with them. For every woman who gave me grief at work, I can think of dozens of men who have "not exactly made me very happy." I believe that most women had my back. Several were clearly very protective.

I never thought that women were any worse about "backstabbing" than men. In general, they tended to be supportive of each other. This is not to say that they did not compete professionally, but that is understandable given that in my career they were operating in a largely male dominated world. Some of my more intriguing discussions were with bright women during their annual reviews. One that I had ranked number one of 17 (men and women) wanted to know why she wasn't number one and what could she do to get there. (She had an IQ of 150 and drive to match.) I think that women often feel more driven than their male counterparts. (I told this particular young lady that she was well on her way and would likely be number one if she continued her superb performance. The male who was ahead of her had many more years of experience and was also coming up for a transfer.)

Overall, my experience with women in the workplace was excellent.


----------



## Timewise 60+

I have been retired for 13 years.  For me, retirement is like any other time in life.  Retirement is as good as you make it!  It all is up to the individual.  Even if you have health issues, you can still be positive and appreciate that time you have left.  Living is an adventure, not always fun and not always easy.  But in that challenge, you can find self-satisfaction and even joy!  Just make it happen...be positive and smile as you go!


----------



## Ruthanne

If you have enough money to do what you want and have support system then it's good.


----------



## Timewise 60+

I don't find having enough money is the issue, it is learning to except what you have and making the best of it with a smile on your face.  We all have our limitations, and it is easy to focus on those, instead of seeing all the good and beauty around us.


----------



## Blessed

Most people think that they do not have enough money.  If you can afford a home, have good food, medical care and a little extra, you are set.  It would be nice to have a new car, to travel the world, to have a nicer home in the perfect setting.  I just feel blessed to have the things I do have, to be able to purchase what I need when I need it. As @Timewise 60+ when you can step back and realize all the things and people you have in your life, accept your circumstances and make the best of your life, you will be happy.  Those that can't or don't do that simple thing they will not be able to be happy.


----------

